# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > VIP MALL >  ملف طلبات الزبونات الـ 9 ( يرجى المتابعة لما فيه من فائدة تجارية )

## دبويه2007

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

نظراً لحصر خاصية عضوية التاجرة على التاجرات في الاقسام 

التجارية ,, تم فتح هذا الملف لتلبية طلبات و رغبات الزبونـات 

وعليه يرجى من الاخوات كتابة الطلب في هذا الملف 

وسيتم الرد على الطلبات من قبل التاجرات على الخاص فقط .

وذلك لاتاحة اكبر فرصة للعضوات 

كما انه وجب التنوية ان طبقا للقانون الجديد :


-يمنع الرد من قبل التاجرات فيه بان البضاعة متوفرة .

بل يجب عليها مراسلة الزبونة على الخاص .

- يمنع الرفع في هذا الموضوع .

- يمنع طلب بضاائع تقليد .

- يمنع طلب بضائع مستعملة ( لان يوجد موضوع خاص لطلب المستعمل في الجراج سيل ) 


وسيتم حذف اي رد يكتب مباشرة في الموضوع


وفقكن الله 



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

بمناسبة العيد السعيد بجامات روعه ب35 و 3... 
مخور غرشة دهن العووود 
بيت المرأة : شنط انيقة باسعار مميزة .. 
بيت المرأة : جلابيات مطرزة جاهزة ..+ مخور... 
هدية لاغلى الحبايب 
توزيعات لأجمل المناسبات ... 
طقم جننااان بسعر غررريب كان 575 درهم الان... 
فنايين ياماتو .. اليابانية الاصلية من شركة... 
اجهزة مطبخية مع الضمان .. الان بنصف السعر... 
كونى مميزة امام ضيوفج بأكواب العصير

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

*مبرووووووووك الملف الجديد 
محتاجه السبحه الالكترونيه*

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

مب مدس ولا شنطه البيبي

ابى هالشنطه اللي يحطون فيها البيبي ماعرف شسمها

مثل السله ومزينه واوكي ياليت باللون بالنفسجي الغامج

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

أبي ساعة نسائية لون ذهبي

أبي ستايل غريب

----------


## أحلام الماسة

كواية البخار المحمولة

+

بوت أسود مقاس 39

----------


## Amo0one

اباااا ساااعة ابيض وذهبي

----------


## عالية الغالية

عباة اعراس ومناسبات والشغل ذهبي او اسود 









لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله 

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 

اللهم اجر البدون وابناء المواطنات في مصيبتهم واخلف لهم خيرا منها برحمتك وقدرتك اللي خلقت بها السموات والا رض في 6 اايام وما مسك من تعب ولا لغوب

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

مبروك عليكم الشهر + الملف الجديد 

ماعليكم امر بغيت مفارش + كوشينات راقية ويكون فيها مخمل .. ألي تقدر توفرها لي وبسعر حلو تتواصل ويااي ع الخاص


وشكرا

----------


## فجر النواعم

ابا هيلاهوبات مال اطفال واتكون امخبقه او دانتيل و فيها شغل او حتا عادي و جواتي اطفال واتكون لونها ابيض ل بنات من عمر 2 او 4 سنوات بليييييييييييييز و لا اطنشوني

----------


## غاية الضوء

ابا وحدة تسوي مدس للنونو وشنطة ولحاف ،، يعني طقم كامل ..

----------


## emirian777

> ابا وحدة تسوي مدس للنونو وشنطة ولحاف ،، يعني طقم كامل ..



وأنا بعد بسعر زين...

----------


## bellegirl

لانجري قياس كبير xxxl 



رجاااااااااااءا لا تطرشون القياسات الصغيرة ما أبغى أشوف خواتي

أنا جدية أبغى اشتري فطرشو لي بس القياس الي طلبته  :Smile: 

والسعر اقل عن 100 درهم  :Smile:

----------


## أم شهد2010

خواتي ولا عليكم امر ابي 
الكوروسيه بقياس اكس لاارج لاقل سعر ,,, 

اللي عندها تتواصل ويااي ع الخااص ضرووري وباقرب فرصة ,,,,

في انتظااركم

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

*هاااااااااااااااااااااي بناات* 

*بغيت جوووتي سبونج بوب الاسبورتي ولو يكون هااااي واااااااااايد اووكي*



*مو شرط نفسهـ بس لو يكون شرات البوت الاسبورتي*
*المرتفع شويهـ يكون واااااايد اووكي ^.^*

*..*

*وشنطة اسبوووووونج بوب شرات هاي*





*ويكون حجمها كبير تنفع للكتب والدفاتر >> يعني سكووووووووووووول* 

*..*

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

*ابييييييييييييييه للعيد ماشي تاجرة اتسويلنا نفسهـ مو شرط نفس التاجرة* 

*بس وحده اتظبط لي اياااااااااااااااااااااااه* 

*اي تاااااااااااااااااااجرة اتخيط باذن الله بتربح*

*مليووووووووووون وحده تباااا يالله عاااد*

----------


## baby-.-pink

اباااااااااااااا جاكيتآآآت شتويـــه بلييييييييييييييييز

----------


## عواشهـ

اباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااااه

----------


## شمعة الجـلاس

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
السلام عليكم 

شخباركم بنات وحريمات؟؟ 

فديتكم من يومين دخلت المنتدى ودخلت على المولات وكان في موضوع وحده عارضه فستان تقريبا على بدلة المهم شي حق ليلة العيد ودش ف خاطري والحين ادور عليها عشب اطلب منها مب عارفة منو هي ولا عارفة شو كان عنوان الموضوع 

الفستان تقريبا يكون من سروال قضير ومن ورا اتيج مثل طرحة شوي طويلة في منه عدة الوان واللي عيبني تقريبا اللون القوس قزح لان كل الالوان فيه فبليز اللي تعرفها اتساعدني لانها كاتبه يباله 10 ايام لين يجهز وانا بغيت اطلب قبل بليز 


ساعدوني دخيلكم 


ثانكس

----------


## انطلاقة

باااااااااا القطاعات الي ع شكل نجوم او قلوب

----------


## Umm SaiFani

ابغي عبي للعيد 

ابغي الحرمه اللي اسمها لولي بوب (lolipop) 

وبغيت شنطه الساعات اللي تظم 84 ساعه (لوسمحتو اللي ما عندها شنطه تظم 84 ساعه لا تراسلني)

----------


## شـمـوخ

يا تاجرات ابا وحده تسوي كب كيك وسويتات بس من ابوظبي

----------


## انفاسك هواي

ابا قمصان نوم قياس اكس لارج 

واسعارها عدله 

الي عندها تراسلني

----------


## @الحلا كله@

مرحباااااااااااااااا الغواااااااااااااااالي
مبرووووووووووووووك الصفحه الجديده
بغيت وحده تقدر توفر الاكواب عليهم الصوره
وكوب داخله صوره
مشكوررررررررررراااااااااااااات

----------


## Miss.M

ابا حد يطلبلي من موقع امازوون

----------


## احتاجك..

خواتي أبا تاجرة تطبخ لي سمك مشوي كل يوم
وابا التوصيل يكون لعيمان

ضرووووري وعادي بدفعلها مال شهر عسب تتأكد اني جادة^^

----------


## طبعيۦ شمۆَخيۦ

كتاب نخبة الاطباق لـ أمل الجهيمي

----------


## الدانه 2009

ابغي شاي بايوجي الاصلي

----------


## m-zoon

ابغي هيلاهوب لونه اسوود بس مب شفاف 

حق وحدة عملرها 20 سنه

----------


## مريم ad

.

.

ابا شلح كآمله يكون لونهـآ ابيض أو أسود 
بس ماتكون قطن والسعر أقل من 100

----------


## sarah86

ياااريت تفيدوني انا قبل ايام كنت اتصفح وشفت تاجره بس نننننننناسيه اسمها تبيع شباصات وتيجان التاج فيه مثل الكرستال مرره عاجبني بس مااني قادره القى موضوعها يااريت تساعدوني

----------


## أحلى ملك

جواتى بيضاء أو فضى لبنوتة عمرها سنتين ونص والقياس تقريبا 25

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

ابغي محافظ نسائية walt راقيات و مميزات و ابغي حق الكروت فقط و تكون راقية و مميزة

و ابغى شنط مدارس كلمة بشنطة الاكل و زجاجة المياة و كل الملحقات و اباها مميزة لبنوتة صف اول

----------


## حياتي معاه بس

*خواتي ابغي الجلابيه الي شفتها عند تاجر مادري شسمها مصريه هي

وهي صوره بتوقيعها لونها بني وازرق بليييييز اباااااااهااااااا ضروووووووري

مغربيات وجلابيات للعيد طرررر واسعار حلوه بليز الي عندها الغالي لاتتواصل وياي خخخخ*

----------


## ميسي

ابا عدسات باربي او سنووايت او سندريلا مع الصور للعدسات

----------


## عالية الغالية

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> السلام عليكم 
> 
> شخباركم بنات وحريمات؟؟ 
> 
> فديتكم من يومين دخلت المنتدى ودخلت على المولات وكان في موضوع وحده عارضه فستان تقريبا على بدلة المهم شي حق ليلة العيد ودش ف خاطري والحين ادور عليها عشب اطلب منها مب عارفة منو هي ولا عارفة شو كان عنوان الموضوع 
> 
> الفستان تقريبا يكون من سروال قضير ومن ورا اتيج مثل طرحة شوي طويلة في منه عدة الوان واللي عيبني تقريبا اللون القوس قزح لان كل الالوان فيه فبليز اللي تعرفها اتساعدني لانها كاتبه يباله 10 ايام لين يجهز وانا بغيت اطلب قبل بليز 
> 
> ...

----------


## الخــــــــافق

الحريم او البنات الي يسوون اساووور

طرشولي مواضيعكم على الخاص تعبت وانا ادور

ابا شي هاند ميد ... مبتكر... فنكي وراقي

----------


## مزون الغلا

ابي عدسات فريش لوك

----------


## وين الوفا

مين توفر لي الشاي الأبيض ؟؟ وبكم ؟؟

وبغيت المشقر الشفاف بالجمله ... بسعر معقول

ومشكورات

----------


## أصغرالبنات

اللي تسوي فطاير باشكال حلوة ويديده تطرشلي عالخاص ضرووووووووووووري...

----------


## دلعي راقي

اللي عندها شنط كشششششششششخه تخبرني  :Smile:

----------


## fatimazx

خواتي التاجرات منو تقدر تطلب لي من مواقع بريطاينة مثل نكست البريطاني ودبنهامز .........

اللي متأكدة انها تقدر ترااسلني ع الخاص 

وخاصة هالمواقع يتشرطون وجودج في بريطانيا اثناء الطلب

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

خواتي التاجرات الي تقدر توفر لي مفارش للطاولات وكوشينات تابعه لها للكراسي

----------


## fatimazx

خواتي التاجرات منو تقدر تطلب لي من مواقع بريطاينة مثل نكست البريطاني ودبنهامز .........

اللي متأكدة انها تقدر ترااسلني ع الخاص 

وخاصة هالمواقع يتشرطون وجودج في بريطانيا اثناء الطلب

----------


## ام حمده3

مرحبا طلبي غريب شوي ابغي حد يبيع خبز رقاق حق رمضان ويزاكم الله خير

----------


## bellegirl

لانجري قياس كبير xxxl 



رجاااااااااااءا لا تطرشون القياسات الصغيرة ما أبغى أشوف خواتي

أنا جدية أبغى اشتري فطرشو لي بس القياس الي طلبته  :Smile: 

والسعر اقل عن 120 درهم  :Smile: 


وابغى هالجلابيـــات ضروري ^^



]

----------


## برق لمع

منو بتوفر لي كريم التان المؤقت من هالماركه ما ابا شي غير

----------


## لمعة خرز

ابا جهاز التان او جهاز البرونزواج اللي يسوي سمار يستخدمونة في الصالونات

----------


## مهرة بلآ فآرس

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ..~

الغاليات دخيلكن لا تبخلن علي ..

منو تقدر تطلب لي من امازون و الي ابيه يعتبر من السوائل يعني عطور وكريمات وجي 

فابي حد يتعامل مع شركه توصل هالاشيا و يزاكن الله خير

4 شهور و شي ادور حد يشتريلي هالمنتجات ومب ملاقيه حد ='(

----------


## يا رب لك م

ابغي كريك مضمون لتوحيد لون البشرة 

و بعد اريد كريم مضمون 100% لازالة تمددات البطن والارداف بعد الولاده 

دخيلكن ابا شي مضمــــــــــووووون

----------


## شمعة الجـلاس

السلام عليكم 

شخباركم بنات وحريمات؟؟ 

فديتكم من يومين دخلت المنتدى ودخلت على المولات وكان في موضوع وحده عارضه فستان تقريبا على بدلة المهم شي حق ليلة العيد ودش ف خاطري والحين ادور عليها عشب اطلب منها مب عارفة منو هي ولا عارفة شو كان عنوان الموضوع 

الفستان تقريبا يكون من سروال قضير ومن ورا اتيج مثل طرحة شوي طويلة في منه عدة الوان واللي عيبني تقريبا اللون القوس قزح لان كل الالوان فيه فبليز اللي تعرفها اتساعدني لانها كاتبه يباله 10 ايام لين يجهز وانا بغيت اطلب قبل بليز 


ساعدوني دخيلكم 


ثانكس

----------


## mnasi

الفزعه بناات اباا لبس الصلاه حقي وحق بنتي الي عندهاا تراسلني

----------


## al3yo0on 2009



----------


## sarah86

خواتي انا قبل ايام شفت بالمول تاجره تبيع اطواق وشباصات بس عجبني طوووق مره حلو فيه كرستال

وناسيه اسمها وناسيه الموضوع يااريت تفيدويني

----------


## الاميرة11

السلام عليكم خواتي

فديتكم شي تاجرة تبيع غراش عطور فاضية ^_^

----------


## احتاجك..

> خواتي أبا تاجرة تطبخ لي سمك مشوي كل يوم
> وابا التوصيل يكون لعيمان
> 
> ضرووووري وعادي بدفعلها مال شهر عسب تتأكد اني جادة^^

----------


## * ام خماس *

السلاام عليكم والرحمه

اباااا تااجرة عبي تفصل للعيد 

وشكرااااا

----------


## bellegirl

لانجري قياس كبير xxxl 



رجاااااااااااءا لا تطرشون القياسات الصغيرة ما أبغى أشوف خواتي

أنا جدية أبغى اشتري فطرشو لي بس القياس الي طلبته  :Smile: 

والسعر اقل عن 120 درهم  :Smile: 


وابغى هالجلابيـــات ضروري ^^



]

----------


## انفاسك هواي

ابا تاجره عادي عندها تفصلي عبي 
يعني عندي صورة عباه من النت تفصلي شراتها 
وباسعار معقوله

----------


## UM ZAYED1

انا بعد ابي من هذه الجلبيات قياس كبير وايد عجبوني

----------


## شـــوآآآخي 84

بنات ابا علب البلاستيك لسويتات في اسرع وقت عندي عزيمه بليييييييييييييييييز

----------


## عنود الشامسي

مرحبااا ابغي نفس هالاساور تقريبا 




في نفس هادي بس تكون على شكل فراشة وبرقع واشكال مميزة

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

> مرحبااا ابغي نفس هالاساور تقريبا 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> في نفس هادي بس تكون على شكل فراشة وبرقع واشكال مميزة


ابغى مثلهم

----------


## baby-.-pink

ابآ السكآرفآت نعـووومـ ه ..
وألوآنهآ هآآديـــ ه ..

^_^

----------


## MOON_AD

السلام عليكم 

اريد ملابس للاولاد بعمر سنه ونص الي سنتين

----------


## عروسه 2009

منو التاجره اللي تسوي بروشات وقلادات بأسماء مطلية بالذهب غير العضوه احلام ملونه

----------


## جفن الغدير

ابغي اعرف منو التاجره الي تطبع الكلام على الشرايط؟

----------


## * ام خماس *

> انا بعد ابي من هذه الجلبيات قياس كبير وايد عجبوني


مي توو ^_^

----------


## عَسَلْ

كيوووتْ ، وين آقدر آحصل شرآتهم !!

----------


## عنود الشامسي

> كيوووتْ ، وين آقدر آحصل شرآتهم !!


انا بعد ابااااه نفسها قياس ميديم ولارج

----------


## غياب القمر

> كيوووتْ ، وين آقدر آحصل شرآتهم !!




انا بعد ابا شراته الي تحصل تخبرني

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

منو من التاجرات تبين لبس ساري هندي ؟!

او عندهااا قطع ساري هندي ؟

----------


## نجمه حايره

بما اني عروس مقبله على الزواج والاثار اللي فرجولي مب راضيه ترووح ابداا

فهل ممكن هالبخاخ الخافي للعيوب ينفعلي او لا وهل يبقى لفترات طويله 

يعني ضد الماء او لا؟؟





ووين ممكن احصله او اذا حد يقدر يوفره حقي؟؟

----------


## إيمان العلي

منوتقدر توفرلي حمام زيت بالكيراتين ويكون مضمون وحد مستعملنه وشاف فيه فايدة
وأكون شاكرة لكم 
شرط يخلي الشعر حلو وناعم ويفكك التشابك
وبسعر معقول وما يكون غالي ؟؟؟

----------


## al3yo0on 2009



----------


## أحلى ملك

> منوتقدر توفرلي حمام زيت بالكيراتين ويكون مضمون وحد مستعملنه وشاف فيه فايدة
> وأكون شاكرة لكم 
> شرط يخلي الشعر حلو وناعم ويفكك التشابك
> وبسعر معقول وما يكون غالي ؟؟؟


نفس الطلب  :Smile:

----------


## احتاجك..

> خواتي أبا تاجرة تطبخ لي سمك مشوي كل يوم
> وابا التوصيل يكون لعيمان
> 
> ضرووووري وعادي بدفعلها مال شهر عسب تتأكد اني جادة^^


وابا كتاب بين الزوجين الوردي

----------


## صدى الأم

الصرااااحة اتمنى من تاجراتنا الكريمات انها تقدر توفر لي الحنه القصيمية..ضرووووووووووووووري وربي يجزاها الجنه ولها الف شكرمقدما وانا بتفاهم معاها من وين تقدر توفرها

----------


## أم شهد2010



----------


## AD Silence

خواتي ابا وحدة من التاجرات تسويلي تصميم بطاقة دعوة إلكترونية بس مستعيلة عليها

----------


## الياسيه20

> ابا عدسات باربي او سنووايت او سندريلا مع الصور للعدسات


حتى انا ..

----------


## @الجنة مطلبي@

>

----------


## مزون الغلا

ابي كريم او خلطة للجسم تبيض تقريبا 3 او 4 درجات

----------


## الساهيه

ابغي تاجرة تسويلي لوجو للعبايات ....

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

> 


اكرررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## فجيره

السلام عليكم 

مبارك عليكم رمضان

ابي اساور كيوت شبابيه مصنوعه من خيط مب من حديد يعني سوالف بنات مدارس وجي

اللي عندها تراسلني

----------


## ~(*_*)~

بغيت قباضات -- كليبات مال الشعر 

شي حلو وراقي وياريت لو \يزاينات يديدة وغربية


بليييز تاجرات القباضات ع الخاص


وبالتوفيق للتاجرات

----------


## روضه المهيري

مطلوووووووووووووووووووب قطوه حلوه وشيطانه تحب تلعب ومتعوده عالرمل
ويفضل يكون العمر اقل من سنه
لون متناسق

----------


## أمورة

نداء للتاجرات



منو تقدر توفر لي عدسات تجميليه (مع باور/نظر) لون رمادي فااااااااااااااااتح (المايل للابيض) 

او ازرق فااااااااااااااتح


ابا افتح درجات ممكنه مع باور 

نفس هالدرجات فااااااااااااااااااتحه

----------


## أمورة

*منو التاجره اللي تبيع تيشيرتات سوبرمان؟؟*

**

----------


## حورالامارات

*انا ابي قمصان النوم التنكرية*

----------


## ميميتو 22

ابى توزيعات راقية حق العيد

----------


## كل شي موجود

اريد وحده تعرف تعلم الميك اب وميك ابها حلو يعني بالاساس هي تعرف تعدل وتعلم وتيي للبيت ودوره مدتها فوق 15 يوم مب يومين ولاثلاث والسلام
انا من العين ولي يساعدني بكون له شاكره ^_^ ورمضان كريم

----------


## قلب معطاء

*بالجملـــه*


*سكارفات* 

*بيجامات تركيــه*

*؟؟*

----------


## فوآغي

ابغـــي 

صراويـــــل عليها ديزايناااااااااااات حلوووه

بأسعاار مناسبـــه للعيد

ضرووووري بنات !!!!!!!!!

----------


## الغلا عنواني

ابي تاجرات يبيعن عبايات يداد او تفصيل:؟

----------


## ام_خلوف

> ابغـــي 
> 
> صراويـــــل عليها ديزايناااااااااااات حلوووه
> 
> بأسعاار مناسبـــه للعيد
> 
> ضرووووري بنات !!!!!!!!!


انا بعد بليييييييييييييز بنات 

ضروري ضروري ضروري

----------


## ظبيانية55

> 


انا بعد اباااا منهن ^_^

----------


## ميميتو 22

ابا توزيعات مميزه ورآقيه / حق العيد

----------


## çϋтê мéмë

بنات ابا سوع ماركات يديده ,, عادي اي برااند ماحددت 
وبأسعار حلوه 

متعاايزه وفيني هييزه ماروم اسير المولات ف رمضاان ^^

----------


## ضحوك الفجر

بغيت ارقام اتصالات خماسيه او مرتبه ...مايتعدا ال10 الاف درهم

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

كفرات لاب توب 


بس انا بعطي البنت بيت من الشعر تحطه ع الكفر

----------


## ـآلـجـؤـوـؤد

ابا جهاز الليزر المنزلي ~> منو اللي تبيعه ..

----------


## ـآلـجـؤـوـؤد

] 


وابا بعد هالجلابيات قياس كبير ^^

----------


## لوليتاا

السلاام عليكم

بغيت الاخت لي تبيع استيكرات الحنا على ماعتقد ام حميد!!

وشكرا

----------


## نصابو

مرحب خواتي ..
مبروك عليكم الشهر ..
ابا دريسااااااااااااااااااااات ..
اابا شي يسوووووووووووووووووووووى لنه اريده حق العيد ..
وبليييييييييييييييييز 20 الف مره اقول الواحد مايشتري سمج وهو فالبحر  :Big Grin:  خخخخ
يعني ابا اشووووووووووف الصور مع الاسعااااااااار
وشكرا

----------


## اناناسة

ابا نقاب كلوش من وراء طويل طبقتين و من جدام قطعه ترد الى وراء مثل الغشوه

فهمتوا عليه؟؟ بروحي ما فهمت ههههههههههههه

ابغي قطعتها دجي الليل طرشولي الصور +السعر و مشكوووووووورة

----------


## الغضـي

> ] 
> 
> 
> وابا بعد هالجلابيات قياس كبير ^^



أنا بعدددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد دددد أريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييدد :''''''''''''''''''''''((((((((((((((((((((((((((( ((((((((((( ضروووووووريييييييييييييييييييييي

----------


## ام حمدان26

ابغي شباصات للبنات 
الوان مختلفه وانواع تك تك وعضاضات واطواق
الي عندها وتوفره قبل العيد تراسلني

----------


## dxb-bride

بنات ادور شنط السوع(الساعات) اللي من الصوبين؟؟؟

اللي تعرف تراسلني ...وشكرا

----------


## احساس33

ابي الساعه اللي نكتب فيها من داخل الاسم اللي نباه او التاريخ ع حسب المناسبه


ياريت اللي تعرف التاجرة اللي تعرض هالنوع من السوع تراسلني ضرووري

----------


## آنسات

> السلاام عليكم
> 
> بغيت الاخت لي تبيع استيكرات الحنا على ماعتقد ام حميد!!
> 
> وشكرا


نفس الطلب

----------


## فوآغي

ابي صراويل ويكون عليه ديزاين 

ضرووووووووووووووووووووووووري

----------


## عالية الغالية

فساتين بنوتات لعمر 4 سنوات 


بس تكون فساتين لعرس مب لعيد

----------


## ام عبيد_87

هاااي

حبيباتي بغيت بدلات سبونج مقاس من 6-9شهور حق اولاد مش بنات
ومن 9_12 شهر ضروررررري
بغيتهم للعيد يعني ابا شي اصلي 
بليز بنات لا تتاخرون علي

وابا بدلات ثانيه هاير كواليتي لنفس الاعمار
والسمووحه

----------


## حزن قلبي

حد عنده شفاطة الحليب الكهربائية و كم سعرها؟

----------


## سحابة

بغيت فساتين اعراس للبنوتات بليز اللي عندها اطرشلي بسرعة وضروري والعرس في العيد يعني اباهن قبل

والجلابيات الملونات الوان قوس قزح يا ريت تعطوني رابط التاجرة 

بانتظاركم

----------


## انا ملاك

ابى اطقم الدلال الي عندها تراسلني وطرشلي الصور وابى باسعار حلوه

----------


## وردة الربيـع

*السلام عليكم


منو الحلوووه الي بتساعدنيه


بليز ابا اطلب ايفون من كندا

منو تعرف تتعامل مع المواقع وجيه وتطلب لان ماعرف


الايفون اليديد ابا 4


لان سعره هنيه ب 7 الاف

وفي كندا الفين


كنت بخلي ولد عمتي ياخذلي من امريكا بس مقفلات الي في امريكا*

----------


## ra3yt mood

منو التاجره الي تبيع المنظم لشنطة اليد

----------


## أوركيدا

مرحبا ..

منو تقدر تسوي لي توزيعات بـ 3 دراهم للحبة ؟؟
عطور أو مرايات ..

أبا 300 حبة .. اللي عندها استعداد تسوي لي هالتوزيعات تراسلني ..

ضروري خواتي لا خليتكن ..

----------


## hamda.liwaa

لو سمحتو بنات ابا المشقر الي يخلي شعر الويه والحواجب شفاف 

كنت مسيفه الصفحه مالتها بس ضاعت

بليز دلوني عليها

----------


## أحلى ملك

تاجرات الأكل ما عليكن آمر 

أبا كبه مفرزة الحبة في حدود 2.5 درهم 

وآباها توصلنى بميعاد محدد اذا ما عليكن امر 

لانى قبل طلبت من اخت تاجرة فاضلة بس للاسف مواعيد التسليم ما ناسبتنى 

وأكيد يكون شغل لذذذذذذذيذ ونظيف لانى بكون زبونة دايمة عندها 

أنا بالشارقة 

والسموحة

----------


## أحلام الماسة

السلام عليكم

لو سمحتوا بغيت:

1- كواية البخار المحمولة.

2- المشد الأندونيسي بارخص سعر.

3- عطر تاسكن ليذر

----------


## عنيدة a

ابا هذا حق العيد بليز .. 

منو من تاجرات تبيع ..

----------


## أمورة

أجدد النداء.....بليز ردووو عليه يا تاجرات




> نداء للتاجرات
> 
> 
> 
> منو تقدر توفر لي عدسات تجميليه (مع باور/نظر) لون رمادي فااااااااااااااااتح (المايل للابيض)  
> او ازرق فااااااااااااااتح 
> 
> ابا افتح درجات ممكنه مع باور  
> نفس هالدرجات فااااااااااااااااااتحه

----------


## The Dream

> ] 
> 
> 
> وابا بعد هالجلابيات قياس كبير ^^


أبي هالجلابياإات ضروووري أبي أشووفه

----------


## ام_خلوف

> ] 
> 
> 
> وابا بعد هالجلابيات قياس كبير ^^



انا بعد ابا من هالجلابيات بليييييييييييييييييييييييييز للعيد 

وابا صراويل ولا وحده تفصل صراويل هني حرااااااااام  :Frown:

----------


## عشبه النشبه

ابا كفرات مفصفصه للاي فون

و المشد الاندونيسي بارخص سعر

----------


## أحلام الماسة

اذا في حد يروح تايلاند

بغيت ( قهوة Body Shape )


وتسلمون

----------


## emirian777

ابا المشد الاندونيسي بسعر رخيص تحت ال50

----------


## المكنونة .. ~

كواية البخار الصغيرة

اذا في حدعنده يراسلني

----------


## هذا الغلا

خوااتي الغالياات اللي عندها شنط روعهـ وسعرهم حلو طرشلي ع الخاص 
&
واللي عندها نعل كيوت وسعرهم حلو بعد طرشلي ع الخاص

----------


## كريستال

مرحبا خوااتي ..

اريد ليقنزات بألوان حلوه للبيت طبعا وباسعار حلوه .. وياريت تكون قطن ..

بإنتظاركم ..

----------


## روح الوفاء

بنااات اريد سيكل رياضيه وبسعر مناسب لو سمحتوو؟؟؟


الي عندها ع الخاااص تراسلني بليزز ضروري و بسرررررعه

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

*هلا فيييييييييكمـ حبيبااااااااااتي*


*ياتااااااااجرات ~ الـ فطووووووووووووووووور*

*اربيعتي تبااااااااااا حد يسويييييييييلهمـ فطوور وهي مستعيلهـ فديتكمـ* 

*راااااااسلوني بسرعهـ* 

*وطرشووولي :*

*الاسمـ / الموبايل / الايميل / المنطقهـ* 

*عشاااااااااان اسهل عليها* 

*بلييييييييييييييز بسرعه*

----------


## أوراق خريفية

مرحبا ... 

ابي وحدة تسوي لي جهاز المواليد

----------


## هذا الغلا

السلام عليكم خواتي بغيت شنط كيوت وسعرهم من 100 إلى 200 
ونعل فلات سعرهم حلو

----------


## -ام بطي-

لو سمحتوا خواتي

منو فيكم تبيع حنا فرد الشعر بس تكون في الامارات

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي وحده تشتريلي من النت
وتكون العموله بنسبه معقووله لو سمحتوا !

----------


## عشقي اجرام

بناااااااااااااااااااااااااات بليز ابا وحده تبيع مدسات البشت لونه سكري او ابيض 7 قطع

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي وحده تشتريلي من النت
وتكون العموله بنسبه معقووله لو سمحتوا !

----------


## akka

> نداء للتاجرات
> 
> 
> 
> منو تقدر توفر لي عدسات تجميليه (مع باور/نظر) لون رمادي فااااااااااااااااتح (المايل للابيض) 
> 
> او ازرق فااااااااااااااتح
> 
> 
> ...




نفس الطلب

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

ابي ليقنز لووون اخضر وبرتقالي >> سااااااااااااااده 

وابي هيلاهوب لون اخضر تفاحي ~ >> ساااااااااااااااااااده

----------


## انا ملاك

خواتي منو اتسوي اطقم الدلال الي شغل ايد يعني عليهن كريستالات وهالسوالف ياليت تراسلني ضروري

----------


## أحلى ملك

تاجرات الأكل ما عليكن آمر 

أبا كبه مفرزة الحبة في حدود 2.5 درهم 

وآباها توصلنى بميعاد محدد اذا ما عليكن امر 

لانى قبل طلبت من اخت تاجرة فاضلة بس للاسف مواعيد التسليم ما ناسبتنى 

وأكيد يكون شغل لذذذذذذذيذ ونظيف لانى بكون زبونة دايمة عندها 

أنا بالشارقة 

والسموحة

----------


## meshad

ابي العقال الي بدهن العود

----------


## سكووون الليل

ابغي جلابيه تنفع لصباح العيد
راقيه بسيطه والوانها حلوه قياس لارج او ميديم.....رجااااااء باسرع وقت

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي وحده تشتريلي من النت
وتكون العموله بنسبه معقووله لو سمحتوا !

----------


## هذا الغلا

خواتي الغاليات اللي تبيع شنط كيووت تراسلني ع الخاص 
&
اللي تبيع نعل فلات بعد تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## احتاجك..

> مرحبا خوااتي ..
> 
> اريد ليقنزات بألوان حلوه للبيت طبعا وباسعار حلوه .. وياريت تكون قطن ..
> 
> بإنتظاركم ..


وابا كتاب بين الزوجين ضرووووووووووووووووووووووري

----------


## بتبوتي

ادور على تاجره ساكنه في بريطانيا تطلب لي اغراض من موقع ديور..لان الموقع مايقبل الا فيزا بريطانيا فقط لاااغير..مايقبل لافيزا عربيه ولا امريكيه


بليز بأسرع وقت الله يخليكم

----------


## سوارة

كواية البخار بليز

----------


## نبع الإبداع

أبا آلة تذوب الشمع أو الحلاوة شفتها عن وحده من التاجرات .. كانت خفيفه وتنشال 

مب الي اتكون كبيره وبالكهربة .. أظني هاذيك تنشحن وايي وياها نوعين حلاوة وشمع و الورق الي انشيل به الشعر

والتاجره اليعندها طلبي اتراسلني على الخاص بليييز بسرعه

----------


## -ام بطي-

التاجرات اللي يبيعون استكرات حنا مميزة وغاااااوية 

يراسلوني ضروري

ويزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## أم حسنا

ابا كريم خاص لتبييض اليدين ويكون كريم طبي وماله اثار جانبية لانه العيد قرب وايدي سمر

----------


## جواهر الحلوة

ابااا التاااااااااااااجرة اللي تبيع نعول فلات و كعوب ... 

و محطية صورة فيها نعول في توقيعها ... ابيهاااا يا ناس

الله يخليكم اللي تشوفها بالصدفة اطرشلي رابطها او اسمهااا

----------


## حرم القناص

مطلووووووووب قمصان بولو نسااااااااااااائي ضروري ..

----------


## روح الوفاء

> ابااا التاااااااااااااجرة اللي تبيع نعول فلات و كعوب ... 
> 
> و محطية صورة فيها نعول في توقيعها ... ابيهاااا يا ناس
> 
> الله يخليكم اللي تشوفها بالصدفة اطرشلي رابطها او اسمهااا


نفس الطلب


وابااا سيكل ريااااضه بليز الي عندها تراسلني ع الخااااض

----------


## little kitten

السلام علييييييييكم

أبا قاطعات بسكوت حروف وأرقام ..

شرات هالصورة



ثااانكس =)

----------


## هذا الغلا

> التاجرات اللي يبيعون استكرات حنا مميزة وغاااااوية 
> 
> يراسلوني ضروري
> 
> ويزاكم الله كل خير



انا بعد ابي بليييييييييييز

----------


## عشقي اجرام

بنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات ابا مدساااااااااااااااااات البشت بلون سكري بليييز ساعدوني

----------


## شمعة الجـلاس

السلام عليكم 

شخباركم بنات وحريمات؟؟ 

فديتكم كان في موضوع وحده عارضه فستان تقريبا على بدلة المهم شي حق ليلة العيد ودش ف خاطري والحين ادور عليها عشب اطلب منها مب عارفة منو هي ولا عارفة شو كان عنوان الموضوع 

الفستان تقريبا يكون من سروال قضير ومن ورا اتيج مثل طرحة شوي طويلة في منه عدة الوان واللي عيبني تقريبا اللون القوس قزح لان كل الالوان فيه فبليز اللي تعرفها اتساعدني لانها كاتبه يباله 10 ايام لين يجهز وانا بغيت اطلب قبل بليز 


ساعدوني دخيلكم 


ثانكس

----------


## MAITHA6868

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

السلام عليكم 

عندي استفسار تاريخ 19/8/2010 في وحده عرضت موضوع السليبنق باق + الشنطه وسعره 250 درهم حابه اتواصل مع العضوه تعبت وانا ادور فالمواضيع 
وكان يمكن في المول الفضي او البرونزي

بليز ساعدوني ضروري

----------


## مجهولة المصير

ممكن اعرف التاجرة اللي تبيع مصحف القيام ؟؟

ضرووووووووري 

راسلوني عالخاص بليز

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي صراويل مطرزه ويكون ستايل هب مال عيايز 

اتمنى انه يكون كلامي واظح

----------


## احتاجك..

> مرحبا خوااتي ..
> 
> اريد ليقنزات بألوان حلوه للبيت طبعا وباسعار حلوه .. وياريت تكون قطن ..
> 
> بإنتظاركم ..


وابا كتاب بين الزوجين ضرووووووووووووووووووووووري

----------


## نـور

> ابي العقال الي بدهن العود

----------


## مريم ad

> .
> 
> .
> 
> ابا شلح كآمله يكون لونهـآ ابيض أو أسود 
> بس ماتكون قطن والسعر أقل من 100



اللي بترآسلي يـآريت يكون عندهـآ صور الشلح ^_^

----------


## O_O!

ابغي فستان بربري + شوز طقم مناسب لبنت عمرها 9 سنين 

بسعر مناسب

----------


## *ورد الخزامى*

اريد ساعات ريبان رجاليه ( اليديده ) الذهبيه والعاكس وماركة بوليس

----------


## بنت الشامسى

منوو التاجره اللي تبيع جدر او كز ع الكهربا

----------


## يا ضي عيني

يا ليت اذا وحده تقدر توفر طلبات من النت بسرعه
انها تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## أوراق خريفية

بنات في حد يعرف وين اقدر احصل طقم الولادة يعني المفارش حق السرير
للأم والبيبي للمستشفى

----------


## leeleey

منو من التاجرات الي بالهير عندها شنطت قباضات وعطور ؟؟؟

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

> السلام علييييييييكم
> 
> أبا قاطعات بسكوت حروف وأرقام ..
> 
> شرات هالصورة
> 
> 
> 
> ثااانكس =)


وانا بعد

----------


## قلب عيناوي

السلام عليكم

بغيت هيلاهوبات بأشكال يديدة وغريبة 
وفيه بعضهن يكونن من الركبة لين تحت بس مايكون مسكر من تحت كأنه بنطلون

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

ابا لقنزااااااااااااااااااااااااات نيو نيو !!! وابا اخذ كميييييييييييييييييه وايد لووول


بليز اللي تطرشلي الصور + الاسعاااااااار !!!

----------


## om hzoom

ابى قمصااااااان ( بلايززززززززززززززززززززز)

----------


## الغلا_كله

الســـــلام عليكن تاجراااتي العزيزات 
فديتكن ما عليكن امـر ,, بغيت فيونكـــات
ماباهن على على تيجان ولا قباضة
اباهن جيه روحهن .. و ماباهن الفيونكات اللي نازل منهم شريطة
لا العاديـــات ,, وابا منهن كمية اللون الاسود

----------


## فوآغي

ابغـي نفـس هالقمــــصـــان بــربــري آصــلي طبـعا

مقاس سمــــول

----------


## أحلى ملك

> تاجرات الأكل ما عليكن آمر 
> 
> أبا كبه مفرزة الحبة في حدود 2.5 درهم 
> 
> وآباها توصلنى بميعاد محدد اذا ما عليكن امر 
> 
> لانى قبل طلبت من اخت تاجرة فاضلة بس للاسف مواعيد التسليم ما ناسبتنى 
> 
> وأكيد يكون شغل لذذذذذذذيذ ونظيف لانى بكون زبونة دايمة عندها 
> ...



أكرر

----------


## السيليه

ابا لقنزااااااااااااااااااااااااات نيو نيو !!!


بليز اللي تطرشلي الصور + الاسعاااااااار !!!

----------


## موونــ

ابا حامل الاكسسوارات الي ينظم لج الاكسسوارات 

بلييز ضروري انا قصدي الي يكون شرات المعلاق 

لانه اكسسواراتي منطره ف كل مكان : (

اللي عندها لا تبخل علي ..

----------


## زينة الحلوات

ابغي هيلاهوبات مال اطفال واتكون امخبقه او دانتيل و فيها شغل او حتا عادي ,ابغي جيليه فضي بعد.
لعمر ست شهور

----------


## m.dxb88

بنات 
ابغي 
زليخ او نعال حق بنوته عمرها شهر ونص
بس بربري
وطوق بربري


ابغى جلابيات 

ووحجه تسويلي عبايه ساده مع قصه بدون شيله ب 200

----------


## moooni

*مرحبا ،،، بغيت أكمام جودة ممتازة الي تنلبس تحت العبي (أكمام كارينا اذا موجودة) بس بشرط ابغي الالوان كلها مب لون او لونين !! وبسعر جيد.. انتظر الرد على الخاص..*

----------


## Om alQasem

السلام عليكم

منو تطلب من النت وامريكا؟

 :Sob7an:

----------


## دلوووعة أمها

ممكن لينك التاجرة ( حلاوة ) لبيع قمصان النوم

----------


## sulmar

مرحبا ..
أريد اذا ممكن هذي الملال الصغيرونه اللي فيها غطاة كريستال
حق الفرد الواحد,, ممكن انسوي فيها جيزكيك او سلطة فواكه وغيره

----------


## أم مايد وعمار

بغيت اللي تسوي الاسامي سلاسل الذهب مع الاسعار

----------


## حرمة الريال

بغيت اللي تسوي الاسامي سلاسل الذهب مع الاسعار لو سمحتوووووو

----------


## فوآغي

بناات ابا وحده اتسوي أكـــــل مفرز ( سمبوسه - كبه ) وورق عنب وملفوف

بأسعار مناسبه

داخل بوظبي فقــــــــــــــط

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

> ابا لقنزااااااااااااااااااااااااات نيو نيو !!! وابا اخذ كميييييييييييييييييه وايد لووول
> 
> 
> بليز اللي تطرشلي الصور + الاسعاااااااار !!!



WAITING

----------


## Miss.MOD

بنات ابي وحده توصل كيك لمسقط

----------


## الاميرة11

السلام عليكم 
بنات ابغي نعول راقيية للاعراس فيها حركات روووعة 
ماتكون سمبل وايد ولا دفشة 
مشكورين

----------


## زهرة متفتحة

:Salam Allah: 

أبا روب فوطة طويل وفيه دانتيل 

وأكيد صور

مشكوريييييييين

----------


## قلب عيناوي

ابغي الهيلاهوبات

----------


## فوآغي

بناات ابا وحده اتسوي أكـــــل مفرز ( سمبوسه - كبه ) وورق عنب وملفوف

بأسعار مناسبه

داخل بوظبي فقــــــــــــــط

----------


## Pearly Gurl

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..


بنات حد ف المنتدى يبيع هالجهاز:
*Bario Electric Callus remover*


؟؟
ابا واحد لامي..بليز اللي تبيعه او تعرف منو تبيعه..
تطرش لي ع الخاص..



*بيرلي*

----------


## فوآغي

ابــغي وحده تطلبي من النت

بعموووله معقووله

ضروووري

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

> WAITING


لقنزااااااااااات !!!!

----------


## غلايH

أبي تاجرة تقدر توفر لي اسويرة شرات الصورة يعني الاسم بالفضة والخيط شرات هالاسود اللي بالصورة اللي تقدر تراسلني على الخاص بلييييييييييز

----------


## وين الوفا

السلام عليكم 
بغيت غطاء الكوايه بالجمله ... ولاقل سعر

تحياتي

----------


## شموع الحياه

منووووو ترووووم توفرررر لي فكس حق الاطفال من تايلند؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## هذا الغلا

*بغيت نعووووول سطااااحية .., اللي عندها تراااسلني .., ضروووري ..,*

----------


## F.S

بغيت اعشاب التسمين من حبيبة حبيبها 

الله يوفق اللي توفرها لي و يجزاها كل خير

----------


## Perfetto

مسا الخير .. =) 

أريد 3 أشياء .. 

زبدة شيا ( بس تكون خاااام وبدون أي إضافة بسيطه ) 

ولصقات كريست للتبييض .. 

وزيت الملوك والأمراء ( الأخضر )

----------


## om hzoom

ابى قمصااااااان ( بلايززززززززززززززززززززز)

ضرووووووووووووووووووووووري بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## ترتبيشن

ابا خبز رقاق 
اللي تعرف حرمات فالعين يبيعنه ترسلي عالخاص

----------


## فوآغي

ابغـي نفـس هالقمــــصـــان بــربــري آصــلي طبـعا

مقاس سمــــول

----------


## أم شهد2010

أبي الحنا الملون لوسمحتوا تاجراتنا

----------


## مناير الليل

ابا زيت الحشيش الاخضر الاصلي من مركز العالميه للعطاره

----------


## عيناااوية

بليز بغيت المكينه الي تلف ورق العنب اتريا ع الخاص

----------


## انا ملاك

بليييييييييز بغيت التاجرات الي يزينون الدلات ويسون اطقم (الدله والفنايين والاستكانات والغنجه ) دخيلكم نقذووني بوحده الي يعرف يخبرني دخيييييييييييييلكم ضرووووووووري

----------


## فراوله حمرا

ابــغي وحده تطلبي من من موقع امازون

بعموووله معقووله

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

وييييييييييييين اللي يبيعن اللقنزاااااااااااااات !!


+

كانت في وحده تفـصل ليقنزات روووووووووووعه !!


وينها!! ابيـها للابـد!!


 :55:

----------


## reema2008

كانت في تاجرة تطلب من امريكا اب 50 درهم بس؟؟؟؟؟وينها ؟؟؟منو هيي؟

----------


## Miss Civil

مرحبااا خوااتي

لووو سمحتووا ابااا توزيعااات لمولود جديد

وابااا Sleeping bag + Baby Bag + Blanket من ماركت بربري او ديور او فندي او حتى ارمني

انتظر ردوودكم ضرووري

----------


## نهر الحياه

السلام عليكم 

لو سمحتم أريد نفس هالشنطة

----------


## أم حسنا

هلا خواتي صار لي مدة ادور بالمنتدى على نعول للعيد لي ولبنتي لي يكون النعال فيه كعب ومفتوح من ورا ومب ياليت الخوات اللي عندها تراسلني وابي ساعة هدية للوالدة مميزه وتكون سيرها فضي ماركة معروفة وعليها ضمان ياليت تردون علي بسرعة

----------


## . أم روضه .

السلام عليكم

ابا الدوشق اللي ينحط عليه الياهل 
اللي عندها اطرشلي عالخاص

----------


## o0_0o

[I][/مرحبا*
بغيت شنطة Louis Vuitton Monogram Dentelle Speedy 30 bag	
** *
بغيتها اصليه ومب مستعملة ادري انها جديمة بس اباها

----------


## unreachabl

بنااااااااااااااات و تاجراااااااااات المنتدى دخيييييييييييييييلكم ساعدوووني 

بغيت نفس هالعلاقة اللي بالصووورة طبعا من غير التوزيعه ... بسسسسسسس العلاقة 







من ويييييين أروووم أحصل نفسها .... 

و اللي عندها ممكن اتأجرني أو اتبيعني

دخيلكم والله تعبت و أنا ادووور

هييييه نسيت أقووولكم مب شرط اتطووون نفسها بالضبط

----------


## انا ملاك

بليييييييييز بغيت التاجرات الي يزينون الدلات ويسون اطقم (الدله والفنايين والاستكانات والغنجه ) دخيلكم نقذووني بوحده الي يعرف يخبرني دخيييييييييييييلكم ضرووووووووري

----------


## B!nt_3eman

السلاام عليكن و الرحمه .. 

بغيت ساعه غووتشي الالكتروونيه .. الرجاليه .. ابا الااصليه مش التقليد .. 
وهااي صورتها

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

!!!


لقينزاااااااااااااااااااات !!

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

قباضااااااااااااااااااااااااات !!

وينكن يا راعيات القباضات!!

ابي قباضات راقيه للعيد !!

وبليز !!!!!!!!!!!!!! اللي عندها هالقباضااااااات الكبااااااااار ما ابيهن!!!!

----------


## فروحة الحلوة

:Salam Allah: 


1. أريد فصوص ريمبو
االي عندها تراسلني ويزاكم الله خير


2. واللي تعرف منو من التاجرات تبيع طوس الحلويات ومعاها غطا تراسلني

وشكرا لكم




 :Kafara:

----------


## emirian777

اللي عندها شنطة بجاري صغيرة لأطفال الروضة وأقلام وأغراض مدرسية لشخصية سونيك الكرتونية تراسلني ضروري ...

----------


## ام_خلوف

بنات مافي ولا وحده تفصل صرااااااااويل غريبه من كم يوم وانا اتريا 

بلييييييييييييييييييز واذا ماتفصل تعرف حد يفصل 

والي عندها بليز مستعمل ماطرشلي رساله اباااااااااااااا افصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصل عندي ديزاينات معينه واباهن 

بلييييييييييييز يا بنات

----------


## هذا الغلا

بليييييز بنااات اللي تبيع السويت بوكس تراسلني بلييييييييييز

----------


## هدودوي

بنات ابغي قطوه شيرازيــه ؟؟

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

ابى بدله راقيه راقيه يعني لو كورسيه فيه شغل الدنيا ^^ احب هالسوالف

----------


## نجمه حايره

مساء الخييييييييير

حبيباتي التاجراات ابي وحده توفرلي هالمنتج الطبيعي الاكثر من رائع

رشه ترش على الجسم تعمل على اذاله الشعر خلاث ثلاث الى 4 دقائق

ها المنتج متوفر بس في مكانين 

(سيريلانكا و الكويت)

رجاااء حد يوفره لي

بطلوو من اليزر وخراب وغيرووو

هالمنتج وبس عادي بعد 3 الى 4 رشات للجسم ما يطلع شعر لمدة سنه

او سنه ونص على حسب الشعر وسرعة نمووه

بلييييييييييييييز

انا ما اعرف اسمه بس هو مزيل الشعر للابد عندي صوره للمنتجات بحجامها كلها

واضحه بس الاسم هب واضح

اللي تقدر تساعدني بتوفييره برسل لهاا صورة المنتج

هو مب غالي في سرالانكا ب 5 دراهم

وفي الكويت 10 دنانير

حد يساعدني

----------


## O_O!

صبايا منو تقدر توفرلي (( توبيك -ألياف بناء الشعر الطبيعة))

ف اقرب وقت بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز .....

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

لقنزااااااااااااااااااااات


+


قباضاااااااااااااات

----------


## someone11

صبااااااااااااااااااااااااااايا

من تقدر توفرلي حد ينفذلي لوجو المعدن مال العبايا و الشيل 
التصميم موجود بس اريد حد ينفذه.....

----------


## قطوه حلوه

كريم يبيض بسرعه للعيد

----------


## unreachabl

بنااااااااااااااااااات و يا تاجرااااااااااااااات بغيت هالاستاند... 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


أووووووووووووووووووووو





أووووووو أيييييييييييي شكل ثانيييييييييييييي ....

دخيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلكم

----------


## قلب معطاء

*بالجملـــه*


*سكارفات منوعه*


*؟؟*


 :Sob7an:

----------


## dlloo3a

لوسمحتو في تااجرة اتبيع مثل جنطه دواريـه و سهل التبديل من جنطه لجنطه و ارجو انكم فهمتووني و إلي عندهـأأ الله يخلييهـأأ ع الخااص ضروووري ...

----------


## أم شهد2010

لقينزاااااااااااات لوسمحتوا

----------


## فروحة الحلوة

:Salam Allah: 


هلا يا بنات 
بغيت كاميرا للمراقبة للبيت
أنا موظفة وأبغي كاميرا مراقبة لللخدامة لأني بصراحة تعبت من تصرفات الخدامات في البيت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## حزن قلبي

ابا غتر عليها طبعة الماركات

----------


## أم حمادة2

فديتكن بغيت بودرة الكولاجين .. منو تقدر توفرلي اياها.. او تطلبلي اياها من موقع ....

----------


## الغيورة

هلا خواااااااااااتي ......

من فتره طويله شوي وحده عرضت انها تسوي هدايا و توصل برع البلاد 
بلييييييييز اللي تعرف و تقدر ترمسني ضروووري و بسرعه 

ان شااء الله احصلها  :Smile:

----------


## سوارة

ابغي اساااااور

----------


## الغلا_كله

الســـــلام عليكن تاجراااتي العزيزات 
فديتكن ما عليكن امـر ,, بغيت فيونكـــات
ماباهن على على تيجان ولا قباضة
اباهن جيه روحهن .. و ماباهن الفيونكات اللي نازل منهم شريطة
لا العاديـــات ,, وابا منهن كمية اللون الاسود

----------


## $AVON$

تاجرات حبوبات ابي اكسسورات من خواتم واساور واذا كان طقم يكون احسن 

وابي عبي للعيد تكون جاهزات لاني ما بلحق افصل 


يا ليت تساعدوني

----------


## Om Nour

> بنااااااااااااااااااات و يا تاجرااااااااااااااات بغيت هالاستاند... 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> أووووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> ...




وانا بعد اذا حد يعرف وين ممكن احصله اكون شاكره لكم

----------


## كل شي موجود

جاري الانتظار

عنبو ولا وحده تعرف وحده تعلم وتعطي دورات تعليم الميك اب 

خخخخ لا يأس مع الحياه 

يالله الله كريم

----------


## نور المنصوري

خواتي أريد ساعات حائط أشكال مب موجوده بالسوق وخياليه ورائعه
وأريد مفارش الطاوله بالون البني او البيج
ومفرش الطعام السفر بمووديل واللون البني او البيج

وكل شي بغيته بسعر حلو وشكـراَ

----------


## أم نوووني

السلام عليكم 

أنا أبا مدس البشت ألي من عمر 3 ألى 6 شهور

----------


## ود القلب

بغيت التاجرة اللي تبيع ورد وتكتب علهن اسماء اشخاص

----------


## انا ملاك

*بليييييييييز بغيت التاجرات الي يزينون الدلات ويسون اطقم (الدله والفنايين والاستكانات والغنجه ) دخيلكم نقذووني بوحده الي يعرف يخبرني دخيييييييييييييلكم ضرووووووووري*

----------


## emirian777

> *بليييييييييز بغيت التاجرات الي يزينون الدلات ويسون اطقم (الدله والفنايين والاستكانات والغنجه ) دخيلكم نقذووني بوحده الي يعرف يخبرني دخيييييييييييييلكم ضرووووووووري*


وأنا بعد وبسعر معقووووول

----------


## pnklips

عاااااااااااااجل
تاجراتي الغاليات ابى احد يوفرلي كريم طبيب الشعر الاصلي طبعاً.... ضرووووري

----------


## شمس الامارااات

بغيت شنطة للعيد بسعر حلو
ابيها يديده وباللون الاسود ولا الابيض
مب شرط اتكون ما ركه
بس ابيها راقيه ما ابي نفس الي تنباع بالمعارض

----------


## شمس الامارااات

بغيت دخون حلو ويا ريت وحده من راك تقدر اطرشلي التسترات بس يكون دخون حلو للعيد

----------


## ČlassƔ ĻadƔ

بغيت اغراض من برا (امريكا ) 
منو التاجرة اللي بتوفرلي باسعار زينه مب مبالغ فيها 
بغيت اعرف الاسعار التوصيل والشحن والعمولة ؟...؟؟

----------


## فوآغي

ابغـي نفـس هالقمــــصـــان بــربــري آصــلي طبـعا

مقاس سمــــول

----------


## هذا الغلا

بنات بليز بغيت السويت بوكس
اللي تعرف العضوة اللي تبيع سويت بوكس تخبرني بلييييز ضروري

----------


## مناكير فوشية

ابغي اغراض من اوتلت امريكا 

منو بتساعدني  :Smile:

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

ممكن التاجره إلي تبيع استكرات للجدران اطرشلي الصور والأسعار

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

لقنزاااااااااااااات

+ 

قباضات يونييييييييك !! بليز اللي قباضااااااتها عاديه ماابيهن!

----------


## أم نوووني

ألي تعرف حد يبيع مدس البشت أتقولي محتايتنه ضروري

----------


## الحلا مبتلنها

بنات ابااااااا خلطات العامريااااااااااات بسررررررعه

----------


## O_O!

السسلآم عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتهـ...

خواتي منو تقدر توفرلي هالمنتج 



بلييييييييز بلييييييييييييييز ف اقرب وقت

----------


## هذا الغلا

بغيت وحدة تطلب لي من موقع بس تكون عمولتها معقوله يعني تقريبا 25 درهم

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

ليقنزااااااااااااااااااات


+ قباضااااااااااااااااااااااااااات !

----------


## unreachabl

بنااااااااااااااااااات و يا تاجرااااااااااااااات بغيت هالاستاند... 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


أووووووووووووووووووووو





أووووووو أيييييييييييي شكل ثانيييييييييييييي ....

دخيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلكم

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا التاجرات الي ابن بشاكير من فلبين و سيلان.. مب مكاتب..

----------


## *^*أم أحمد*^*

ـ خواتي بغيت حد يطلبلي من موقع امريكي ملابس اطفال ....وتكون بعمولة معقولة ....بأسرع فرصة خواتي

----------


## * ام خماس *

السلام عليكم والرحمة

اباا منظم الشنط اللون الاسود 00بلييييز

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

> ليقنزااااااااااااااااااات
> 
> 
> + قباضااااااااااااااااااااااااااات !




WAITING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ارمانيه

مرحبا ابي ليقينز استريتش قصير ساده الوان منو توفرلي

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

> ممكن التاجره إلي تبيع استكرات للجدران اطرشلي الصور والأسعار


في انتظار

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

مرحبا مين يبيع حبوب لتكبير الصدر يراسلني على الخاص بسرعه

----------


## ورده نرجس

بغيت عبي استرج بقصااااااااااااااااااااات حلوه وغريبه ,, منو من التاجرات اتبعهن يعني ايكونن فري سايز يعني استرج وما يحددن الجسم .....

اباهن ضروري ,, ياريت لو ترسلي ع الخاص اللي تعرف ,, 

وشكرا ..

----------


## نبضي

مرحبا.
بغيت اللبسه ولاديه ماركه لعمر ٢ ونص و٣ و٤ و٥
ضروري

----------


## glbe

تاجرات اطقم النفاس ابى طقم ضروري..~

----------


## * ام خماس *

منظم الشنط00اسود 

اترياااااا التاجراات 
^_^

----------


## ام سعيد 2001

السلام عليكم
ابغي جلابيات و فساتين عاديه للاستخدام اليومي للحوامل
و تكون القطعه قطن ...
و الطول 61 سم
و شكرا مقدما

----------


## بنت الطموح

التجرات اللي عندهن كريم لتفيتج وتبيض المنطقة الحساسة بليز طرشولي روابطكن 
ابا كريم ما يكون مضر أمانه لانه لربيعتي وهي وصتني 

أمانه بدون اضرار

----------


## وين الوفا

منوه ممكن يوفي لي شنطه قماشها ستريش .. أو وين ممكن ألاقيها ؟؟؟

أنتظر رسايلكم

----------


## بنت العقيد

منوه التاجره الي تسوي سلاسل وجراجي بإسامي !! وحتى بزم

----------


## ملكت-حياتي

حبوبات بغيت شنط كبار 
كوالتي عالي متوفرات في البلاد

----------


## * ام خماس *

> منظم الشنط00اسود 
> 
> اترياااااا التاجراات 
> ^_^


^_^

----------


## روح باباتها

من فتره شفت ساعه من ماركه Pierre Cardin .. بس ناسيه التاجره اللي تبيعها ؟

اللي تعرفها لا تبخل ^^

----------


## نجمه حايره

مساء الخير

حبيباتي انا طالبه جامعيه وفنفس الوقت عرووس

مالحقت اشتري ملابس للجامعه كل همي فالزهبه وملابس البسها جدام ريلي

والحين الجامعيه قربت بعد العيد انشالله

فحابه اطلب قمصان.. بناطلين.. بيجامات... جنط و جواتي بسيطه

بس الاسعار ابيهااا بالمعقوووول <<<< 

القياساات ميديم ... اسموول

الجوتي ... 37- 38

البناطلين 27- 27


مضغوووووووووطه <<<<<<< موووووووت <<< اقل الاسعار راح اركض وراهن ههههه

----------


## ^أم حمني^

مرحبااااااااااا ,, 

ويييين اقدر احصل كريم وامبولات الكولاجين؟؟؟ 




ياريت اللي تقدر توفرها لي تطرشلي ع الخاص ؟

----------


## حرمة عمر

انا ابغي اسماء التاجرات الي يبيعن اغراض المطبخ مثل صياني الكيك و الجيز كيك وغيرة بليز طرشولي عالخاص 

او اللي تعرف وين ممكن احصل صياني الميني جيز كيك

----------


## bint_altamimi

> *ابييييييييييييييه للعيد ماشي تاجرة اتسويلنا نفسهـ مو شرط نفس التاجرة*  
> 
> *بس وحده اتظبط لي اياااااااااااااااااااااااه*  
> 
> *اي تاااااااااااااااااااجرة اتخيط باذن الله بتربح* 
> 
> *مليووووووووووون وحده تباااا يالله عاااد*


* يابنات بغيت نفس هالجلابية**ولصقات كريست للتبييض*

----------


## كتكوته الامارات

اخواتي ابى اسم التاجره اتسوي اكلات لاهل راس الخيمه ابىهاااااااااا ضرووووووووري

----------


## أحلى ملك

> مساء الخييييييييير
> 
> حبيباتي التاجراات ابي وحده توفرلي هالمنتج الطبيعي الاكثر من رائع
> 
> رشه ترش على الجسم تعمل على اذاله الشعر خلاث ثلاث الى 4 دقائق
> 
> ها المنتج متوفر بس في مكانين 
> 
> (سيريلانكا و الكويت)
> ...



وانا بعد ابا ^^

----------


## الحنونه555

السلام عليكم 

يا هلا مرحبا بنات

انا ما فصلت عباية للعيد و تعرفون محد بيفصلي الحينه

و لي عندها عباية جديدة و مب ملبوسه و تبا تبيعا اطرش صورها على الرسايل الخاصه وانا بشوف و بقرر اذا بشتريها اول لا


وانا طولي 158 ة وزني 50 كيلو ^_________^

----------


## * ام خماس *

منظم الشنط اللون الاسود

اترياا التاجراات 00وينكن !!!!!!!

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا عباة حلوة للعيد
يفضل يكون فيها دانتيل وكريستالات عليه^^

----------


## سوارة

ابغي 10قباضااات حجم كبير ساااااااااده من الساتان او الاورجانزا
الحبه اقل من 15درهم
ورجاااااااااااااء القباضه تكون اصليه مب خمام سوق يومين ينكسر
وابغي اساور الخيوط تنلف اقل شي 5 لفات بسعر رخييييص

----------


## ام شواق

السلام عليييكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
بناات .. انا مره جفت وحده من التاجرات تبيع نعول وكعوبمن امريكا واايد حللوه .. وكنت ابا اسيف الرابط بس نسيت ..
وكاان توقيعهاا كعب احمر ومن ورى نفس رسمة التايقر .. فبليييز اللي تعرفهاا .. تردلي خبر ع الخااص ضرروري بناات ..

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

ابا منظم الشنط اسود مو اللى مثل الشنطة الصغيرة ابا اللى يلتف حول الشنطة و يكون معاة اضاءة بس ابا نوعية حلوة

----------


## Amo0one

> مساء الخييييييييير
> 
> حبيباتي التاجراات ابي وحده توفرلي هالمنتج الطبيعي الاكثر من رائع
> 
> رشه ترش على الجسم تعمل على اذاله الشعر خلاث ثلاث الى 4 دقائق
> 
> ها المنتج متوفر بس في مكانين 
> 
> (سيريلانكا و الكويت)
> ...


انا اباااااااااااااااا

----------


## ام صلحلح

منووووو التاجرة اللي تبيييييييييييييع شمعه اعياد الميلاد
اللي على شكل ورده ...... وتنفتح وتطلع مثل الشلق

----------


## نجمة متالقة

منو تسوي سلاسل واساور باسامي

----------


## ورده نرجس

> بغيت عبي استرج بقصااااااااااااااااااااات حلوه وغريبه ,, منو من التاجرات اتبعهن يعني ايكونن فري سايز يعني استرج وما يحددن الجسم .....
> 
> اباهن ضروري ,, ياريت لو ترسلي ع الخاص اللي تعرف ,, 
> 
> وشكرا ..


للحين فالانتظااااااااااااااااااار .. انتظر محد رد عليه ,,

----------


## الاميرة11

خواتي منو تعرف رقم التاجرة ستايل غير الي تسوي قصايد للاعراس
واي تاجرة تسوي قصايد باسامي المعاريس للاعراس ياريت تراسلني عالخاص
ويزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## كل شي موجود

أبا آلة تذوب الشمع أو الحلاوة شفتها عن وحده من التاجرات .. كانت خفيفه وتنشال 

مب الي اتكون كبيره وبالكهربة .. أظني هاذيك تنشحن وايي وياها نوعين حلاوة وشمع و الورق الي انشيل به الشعر

والتاجره اليعندها طلبي اتراسلني على الخاص بليييز بسرعه





*نفس الطلب*

----------


## ام مـوزة

ابا حد يطرشلي ورد في دبي

ظروي ظروي ليوم الاربعاء

----------


## كايدتهم..

*مرحبا خواتي انا ابا المشد الاندونيسي اللي
يكون خمسه متر بس*

----------


## جفن الغدير

ابغي تاجره تبيع جلابيات بجامات رجالية قطن

----------


## جمال القلب

ابي شيل حلوة للعيد
شيل سودة حلوة اقدر البسها علي عباياتي السادة...

----------


## ČlassƔ ĻadƔ

بغيت اغراض من برا (امريكا ) 
منو التاجرة تقدر توفرلي 
بغيت اعرف الاسعار التوصيل والشحن والعمولة ؟...؟؟ قبل كل شي

----------


## قلب معطاء

*بالجملـــه


سكارفات منوعه


؟؟*

----------


## إيمان العلي

منو تقدر توفر لي علب العدسات وبسعر رخيص

----------


## وصووفه

ابغي عباه للعيد فري سايز
الطول59 60

----------


## الاميرة11

خواتي منو تعرف رقم التاجرة ستايل غير الي تسوي قصايد للاعراس
واي تاجرة تسوي قصايد باسامي المعاريس للاعراس ياريت تراسلني عالخاص
ويزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## آلقصيد

اريد اعرف منو التاجره اللي تسوي ميدالية برقم السيارة ؟

----------


## * ام خماس *

منظم الشنط اسود بو قبضه 

اترياا التاجراات 00ضروري ^_*

----------


## نجمه حايره

> مساء الخير
> 
> حبيباتي انا طالبه جامعيه وفنفس الوقت عرووس
> 
> مالحقت اشتري ملابس للجامعه كل همي فالزهبه وملابس البسها جدام ريلي
> 
> والحين الجامعيه قربت بعد العيد انشالله
> 
> فحابه اطلب قمصان.. بناطلين.. بيجامات... جنط و جواتي بسيطه
> ...





حبيباتي التاجراات فديتكن

ما اريد حق الزهبه هالاشيااء احتاجهاا للجامعه

فارجووكم راعووو صندووق الخاص مالي ارحمووه قاعد يزوووع من الرسايل هههههههههههه

حبيباتي التاجراات

ابي قمصان وبيجامات جلابيات نووم والا بناطلين عاديه خفاف لاني عقب بقطهن لاني بخلص الجامعه 

بسبوعين بعرس على طوول ما بحتايهن

فاللي ابيهن قمصان وبيجامات او جلابيات نووم وبناطلين ونعول او جواتي خفيفه <<<<<

حوالي 20 - 25 - 30 - 40 جي يعني مابي راهي 

والسموحه منكم يمكن خاني التعبير شوي

----------


## سيد العذارى

حبايبي منوه يبيع قوالب الشيز كيك المدوره الصغيره؟

----------


## خاله محتره

ابغي سلسة فراري اللي تتعلق على جامه السياره

ضروووووري

----------


## BenToooH

ابغي القاعدة مالت الكيك .. بس بحجم صغير للـ ميني تشيز كيك مثلا ...
اييوون مال قوم استخدام مرة وحدة

----------


## ام حمدان26

ابا وحده تسويلي بنر فلاشي حجمه 160 *600 
مب اكثر عن 50 درهم

----------


## كايدتهم..

مرحبا خواتي انا ابا المشد الاندونيسي اللي
يكون خمسه متر بس

----------


## الهفآيف}-

بليز خواتي بغيت صراويل الجنز قبل العيد . . بس ابا اشوف ديزاينات مختلفه والوان روعه . . بس يكون سعرها معقول
اللي عندها طلبي اطرشلي الصور مع الاسعار ع الخاص

----------


## emirian777

أبا مفارش للكوميدينو والتسريحة وتلبيسة للكلينكس والزبالة اللي عندها تراسلني عالخاص ..

----------


## bint_altamimi

إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة al3yo0on 2009  
__ 

_ابييييييييييييييه للعيد ماشي تاجرة اتسويلنا نفسهـ مو شرط نفس التاجرة_  

_بس وحده اتظبط لي اياااااااااااااااااااااااه_  

_اي تاااااااااااااااااااجرة اتخيط باذن الله بتربح_ 

_مليووووووووووون وحده تباااا يالله عاااد_  


*يابنات بغيت نفس هالجلابية* 


*ولصقات كريست للتبييض الاسنان*

----------


## O_O!

بنات منو تقدر توووفرلي احذذيه كعوووووووووب الوان - ذهبي- فوشي الخ

من هالديزان

----------


## الغمامه

ابي اعرف منو يبيع خلطة لتبيضو ابي ايكون امجربتنة بسرع لو سمحتم

----------


## روح الوفاء

منو تقدر توفرلي سيكل ريااضي؟؟

باسرع وقت

----------


## م بنت سويدان

بغيت المحلل السائل لتحديد جنس الجنين ضرووووري بليز ...

----------


## نـور

*اريد عقال بدهن العود بسعر حلوووووو*

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

ابغى بيجامات قطن خفيفة و نوعية ممتازة مقاس لارج او 16 او 42 و الوان فاتحة

----------


## جواهر الحلوة

عقال بدهن العود لو سحتوااا ...

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

ابى بودره ازاله الشعر .. علبه كبيييييييره

----------


## الرزينـــــــه

ابا أكواب البسكوت بالشوكولاته ...
الي يعرف التاجرة الي تبيعه اطرشلي عالخاص..

----------


## روح الوفاء

مطلوب سيكل ريااااضي

----------


## 1امبراطورة1

ابا اقمشه سعرها 30 درهم ما ريد 35 لاني ابا اخذ 12 قطعه

----------


## غاية الضوء

سلام عليكم .. 

ابا العضوة اللي تكتب الاسامي ع الشرايط 

وابا مراضع صغيرة حق التوزيعات ، بس في منهم حصالة 
او مثلا وحدة توفرلي حصالات حلوة حق التوزيعات 

وابا وحدة تسويلي اسم النونو ع حبة ككاو والككاو يكون شكله دائري مثل حلاوة الام اند امز 
بس اكبر طبعا ... 

اللي تبيع توزيعات بافكار حلوة بعد تراسلني ..

----------


## غلايH

حبيباتي أبي وحدة تصمم لي شهادة شكر وتقدير

اللي تقدر تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

ابى شي يزيل الشعر لفتره طويله

----------


## Amo0one

> ابى شي يزيل الشعر لفتره طويله




انا بعد ..

----------


## ش.ـف غ.ـيري

السلام عليكم .. 

انا ابا اكسسوارااات و سكاارفااات .. 

ضروووري الدواماات عقب رمضاان و انا في خاطريه اشيااء غريبه .. 

لان اللي في السووق يكون متداااول و عند بنااات واايد..

بليييييز اللي عندهااا تراسلني ..

----------


## ود القلب

ماكم الله بالخير خواتي 
التاجرة اللي تكتب اسماء على الورد 
ضرووووووووووووووووووووووري

----------


## مجنونة الملكه

ابا حد يوفر لي اغراض من موقع امريكي ضرورررري عسب توصلني الطلبيه قبل العيد بليز

----------


## mis-crochet

ابى بودره ازاله الشعر .. علبه كبيييييييره

----------


## أم حجيجان

منو التاجرة اللي تبيع بجامة ويا السليبر

----------


## الغمامه

منو التاجرة اللي تبيع بجامة ويا السليبر
انا بعد ابي

----------


## (عيون البدر)

ابي فساتين للعيد لعمر السنه تكون حلوه وبسعر معقول

----------


## alam elro7

نداء للخوات اللي من السعوديه ، مين تقدر توفر لي صابونه من شركه بيزلين 
وهذي صورة الصابون 
[IMG]http://************/images/2jzuimmag1mea0tgzdi.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## أم سعيدة

التاجرات اللي يبعون قمصان وتكميلات طرشولي لو سمحتوا

----------


## ربي يرزقني

*أريد التاجره الي تسوي طقم ذهب على اسمي

ضرووووووووري*

----------


## نجمه حايره

زين حبيباتي ممكن حد يجوف هذي البيجامات ومن يقدر يوفرها حقي

(*بسعر* بسيط هب اكثر عن ال *45*)


لاني ابغي منهن كميه

























اذا ممكن عني ما اعرف الاسعار بس باخذ الارخص السموحه ^^

لاني خمس اشهر وعقب بعرس وبقطهن فحرام ^^ السموحه من الجميع

خاصه التاجراات ^^

----------


## 1امبراطورة1

ابا قطع قطن مع شيلهن  :Frown:  بليز خواتي ما اريد اكثر من 30 درهم ولو شي مال 25 درهم زين 
او قطن صلاله بلييز

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

ابغي المشقر الشفاف ضروووووووووري بسعر حلو

----------


## ربي يرزقني

> *أريد التاجره الي تسوي طقم ذهب على اسمي
> 
> ضرووووووووري*


وأبا رابط التاجره عواشهـ الي تبيع خوواير العيد 180 بليز محد يطرش لي خواويره ماريد غير من عواشه موديلاتها وايد حلوه

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

ابغي كفرات بلاك بيري .. بربري <<<

----------


## ام غداير

ابغي حد يسويلي عطر وكولكشن بخور بلاسم اللي انا ابيه مع التغليف

يااريت تردون عليه باسرع وقت 


محتاجه ضرووري

----------


## قرة عين

ابا جلابية تصلح للمناسبات

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

منو التاجره الي تبيع معلاق المكانس،،،،وبعد منو التاجره الي تبيع استكرات الجدران

----------


## سيد العذارى

حبايبي تعرفون حد يأجر فساتين

----------


## M.Al Mansouri

انا بغيت اساور ناعمه و ساعات حلوة و بسعر احلى هع
ضرووري اباهم للكلية
وتسلموووون

----------


## kmmk

بغيت آي فون 4 وبالتقسيط

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

ابى بدله او فستان ناعم فيه ورد جوري للعيد

----------


## أحلى حبوبة

صارلي فترة ادور وماحصلت اللي اباه ><

ابا تاجرة تبيع نعووول و يكون قياسات 39 امريكي او 40 صيني يكون عندها

ابا للعيد

----------


## Al-Darmaki

*السلامــ عليكمــ ورحمة الله وبركاتهــ 

اشحالـــكـــن التاجراتــ ..؟؟ شخباااااركـــن ؟؟؟ 


فديييتـــكــــن أبــــا خلـــطة تبيـــــض .... افضل خلــطهــ ويا ريت العضوات اذا جربن خلطهــ وطلعت نتايجها وايد حلوهــ يراااسلني .. 


لانه والله تخيلوا اعرف حد فرق بين ويهه وايييده ايييده سمرررراااا وويهه يلق من البياااض يستخدم خلطه من واحد من بوظبي ... 

ومب طايع يخبر حد من وين شااريها ... استغفر الله 



فــبنات ساعدوني*

----------


## LadyBaird

السلام عليكم

منو تقدر تطلب لي من برع او اتيب لي سليب باق 

ماركه أصليه بربري او ديور او فندي ......الخ

والسموحه منكم

----------


## ربي يرزقني

أريد التاجره الي تسوي طقم ذهب على اسمي

ضرووووووووري

----------


## بنت الشامسى

أريد التاجره الي تسوي طقم ذهب على اسمي

----------


## M.Al Mansouri

بغيت وحدة تبيع خواتم حلوة و ناعمة
^^

----------


## الرزينـــــــه

> ابا أكواب البسكوت بالشوكولاته ...
> الي يعرف التاجرة الي تبيعه اطرشلي عالخاص..


still searching!!!!

----------


## غلا أخوها

بغيت اذا ماعليكم اماره وحده تكتب على شرايط اللف اللي يلفونبها الهدايه ....َروري ردو علي  :Frown:

----------


## من أنا

منو التاجرة الي تكتب الاسامي ع مصاصات الاطفال ..؟

----------


## كتومه

خواتي بغيت مخاوير للعيد
بين ال 100 و 150 درهم

----------


## من أنا

منو بتوفر لي شرايط عليها اسامي بسعر حلو..

----------


## AD Silence

اريد اكياس حفظ الملابس الطويلة

----------


## سراب الغلا

ولو سمحتوا بعد أدور مخفي عيوب مثل ناس وكريم اساس وبودرة وقلم حواجب ............. بس أسعار معقولة 
وسموحة

----------


## أم خلــودي

مين يقدر يوفر لي طقم ملابس اطفال ولادي كشخه للعيد أرجو منكم الرد السريع والله يرضاكم الجنة
لعمر سنتين وسنتين ونصف

----------


## روح الشامسي1

بسكويت العيد يكون حلو ومرتب بسرعه

----------


## شموع الحياه

بغيييت الكيس اللى نحط فييييه الملاااابس

وبعد فكس حق الاطفال

----------


## nuara111

أبغي أساور ماركات

----------


## *^*أم أحمد*^*

> ـ خواتي بغيت حد يطلبلي من موقع امريكي ملابس اطفال ....وتكون بعمولة معقولة ....بأسرع فرصة خواتي

----------


## جرح صامت

*ابا تاجره سعوديه ومن الرياض بالضبط ضروري بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييز 
اباها تاخذ لي اغراض بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييز بسرعه*

----------


## الغزال منال

ابـــا كريـــم البابايـــا 5×1 اللــي بالحبــه السوداء

----------


## أم خلــودي

> بسكويت العيد يكون حلو ومرتب بسرعه

----------


## 1امبراطورة1

ابا مليكان بليييز وبسعر معقول خواتي

----------


## هذا الغلا

بناات اللي تبيع اساااور الخيوط بليز تراسلني

----------


## nwary9

مرحبااا

بغيت نكهات للجسم

----------


## طيفج يلازمني

بغيت حد يطلبلي من موووقع ..

ضرررررووووري

----------


## BIG Z

*تاجرات بغيت كفر للآي فون يكوون بالكرستال و بناتي للعيد بليز*

----------


## منذريه^_^

تاااجرات ابااااااااااا دلاغات حق بنت عمرها سنه و هيوولهووباااات خفيفه

بلييييييييييييز

----------


## ورده نرجس

بغيت شي مميز للعيد ,, اول يوم عيد ,, بحدود ال300 -400 درهم ..
((فستان _ بدله _ جلابيه _ بنجابي _ كويتي )) المهم يكون شي مميز وراقي وحلوووووووووو 

بلييييييييييييييييييييييييز , باسرع وقت ممكن ..

----------


## بنوته وافتخر

شوز كعب و فلات لون اخضر غامج + اصفر

----------


## روح الوفاء

ابا صندل كعب وفلات بليز











منو يقدر يوفرلي من موقع كيم كرديشان؟؟

----------


## مبتسمه

خواتي أبي تاجرات يبيعن كفرات لحماية اللاب توب فيهن داحل حشوه اسفنج 

قبل شايفه فرو وجي ومن جم ساعه حايسه ادور ومب محصله 

ياليت تخبروني 

ومشكورين

----------


## جرح صامت

> *ابا تاجره سعوديه ومن الرياض بالضبط ضروري بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييز 
> اباها تاخذ لي اغراض بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييز بسرعه*

----------


## ملكت-حياتي

حبوبات بغيت نعال سايز 39 - 40
و شنط للكليه متوفرات في البلاد 
و بغيت اساور ناعمه و اسعار 
حلوه لاني باخذ كميه

----------


## هدودوي

ممكن تااجره اتييب بضاعتها من هونج كونج ...
بلييييز راسليني ضروري ابغي منج شغله ..

----------


## طيرالأحزان

خواتي ابغي شنط

----------


## احتاجك..

> زين حبيباتي ممكن حد يجوف هذي البيجامات ومن يقدر يوفرها حقي
> 
> (*بسعر* بسيط هب اكثر عن ال *45*)
> 
> 
> لاني ابغي منهن كميه
> 
> 
> 
> ...


حتى انا وابا اشياء كيوت^^

----------


## nwary9

مرحبااا

بغيت نكهات للجسم

----------


## سكووون الليل

ابغي ذبايح مال البلاد ... باسرع وقت ممكن

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

بغيت طقم سلفر فيه حجر احمر كبييير
سويره+سلسلة+حلق

Bsr3aaaaaaah

----------


## فروحة الحلوة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




*خواتي بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز طلبت من كم يوم:*

*فصوص ريمبو وكريستالات*

*وطوس للحلويات بغطيهن* 


* واللي تعرف منو من التاجرات تبيعهن تراسلني*


*محتاجتها ضروري*


*الله يخليكن*

*وشكرا لكم*

----------


## رقيقة

بغيت هالعلب البلاستيك الصغيرة اللي فيها غطا اللي ايسوون فيها سويت 

التاجرةاللي اتاجر بهالعلب اتراسلني بلييييز






نفس هالعلبة اقصد بس الكبيرة مو الصغيرة 


مع اعتذاري للي استخدمت صورتها بس للتوضيح

----------


## أمــآني العين

ظرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري 


ما لاقيه الحرمه اللي تووصل ورد و كيك لأي مكاااان ف العالم 


و اسمها جووكلت 


بلييييز اللي يعرفها لا يبخل عليه

----------


## طيرالأحزان

من يقدر يوفرلي شنط juicy couture 

بسعر حلو

----------


## بنوته وافتخر

> شوز كعب و فلات لون اخضر غامج + اصفر

----------


## sun2moon

منو يقدر يوفري العطر اللي ينكتب عليه اسم او كلمات او صوره

----------


## أم فلفول

ابا مناكير اسلامي مالقيت ويكون حجمهن مناسب مب صغار

----------


## فروحة الحلوة

مطلوب 


قطة شيرازية حتى ولو مهجنة بسعر منخفض


ومطلوب ببغاء أفريقي أو هندي متحدث بسعر منخفض


وشكرا

----------


## dala3 reemany

بغيت كاميرا فوريه ..يكون سعرهاا معقوووول ؟؟؟

----------


## dlloo3a

*الله يخليييكم إلي عندهــاا منظم جنطــه و فيه إضااءة ضرووري اترااسلني... و بسعر منااسب و التوصيـلل يكوون سريييع و هداايــاا منوعــه ^__^ هههه*

----------


## فاخرة

بغيت جواتي للمدارس وشنط 

لمرحله الروضة لولدي منو تروم توفر لي 

بغيت شي حلوو ومرتب فديتكم

----------


## سوارة

> ابغي 10قباضااات حجم كبير ساااااااااده من الساتان او الاورجانزا
> الحبه اقل من 15درهم
> ورجاااااااااااااء القباضه تكون اصليه مب خمام سوق يومين ينكسر
> وابغي اساور الخيوط تنلف اقل شي 5 لفات بسعر رخييييص


اترياااااااااااااا

----------


## الساهية89

أبا الشااااااااااااااااااي الاخضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضر

انا من العــــــــــــــــــين اللي عندها تراسلني على الخاااااااااااص بلييييييييييز

----------


## نهر المحبه

من تقدر توفر لي الشبشب الي اقدر امشي به على السراميك ..

----------


## غلا26

السلام عليكم

منو تقدر توفرلي:

- سماط لفوالة العيد
-كريم العروسة من منتجات حراز المصرية
-

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

بغيت طقم سلفر فيه حجر احمر كبييير
سويره+سلسلة+حلق

Bsr3aaaaaaah

*

----------


## سكووون الليل

ابغي ذبايح البلاد ... من المنطقه الشرقيه باسرع وقت

----------


## فاطمـــــــة

بناااااااااااااااااااااااااات دبــــــــي بليـــــــــــــــــــــــز اللي شايفة هالكفرات عندهم بغيت منهم ضروري قبل العيد وبسعر مناسب من ايكيــــا أو ذ ون أو أو أو 


..




..



وبعد البنات اللي يسوون كفرات لللابتوب بغيت شرات هذا بسعر حلو وتسمحلي صاحبة الصورة أظن انها من السعودية فماقدرت اطلب منها

..

----------


## فاخرة

*

وينكم بنات وياتاجراتنا ماحد رد علي 


بغيت شنطه ونعال لولدي للمدرسه 

وبغيت مسند الاستحمام الي من مذر كير وشنطه لاغراض البيبي 

انا ماروم اسير هذي الفتره لابوظبي فبغيت وحده توفر لي الاغراض 


بليزز بنات حد يساعدني*

----------


## أم الأامير

تااجراات 

منو اللي تبيع أبواااك أقنر


اريد هالبوووك

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتوفرلي العاب Wii ؟؟؟ بسعر معقوول ؟؟ 


Fatal Frame
http://www.original-gamer.com/og/images/fatalframe4.jpg


The Grudge

http://www.covershut.com/covers/Ju-O...over-18066.jpg


بليييز اللي تقدر تراسلني عالخااااااااااااااص ..

----------


## نجمة متالقة

بغيت البكسات اشفافة مالت التوزيعات ظروووري ابي كمية ابي 110 حبة

----------


## جوري 2

انا ابغي شنط ونعول عرسي جريب الفزعة ياتاجرات

----------


## ČlassƔ ĻadƔ

بغيت حد يطرشلي بذور من براااااااااا (امريكا) ....عندي المواقع 
امنووووو تقدر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

من فترة وانا اكتب محد مسولي سالفة وينكن يا تاجراااااااااات

----------


## خريجة متهورة

ابى القلم اللي يقرا القرااان اذا في حد يقدر ايوفره لي



وامممممممم ابى فلات لونه اخضر غامج اووووو اي لووون ثاني



ابلييييييييز ابى باقرب وقت

----------


## الحلا مبتلنها

انـــأإآ ابــــأإآ خلطة العامريات 


لان اختيه هومر ماترد عليه
اذا احد في لمنتدى عندهااا

----------


## روح الوفاء

منو تقدر توفرلي اغراض من موقع كيم كردشيان؟؟

تراسلني ع خاااص

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

اللي اتبيع منيكان كامل ( " الجسم كامل " ايد وريول كل شي ) بس بدون راس .... اتراسلني ع الخاص ^ـ^

----------


## حرم القناص

بغيت قمصاااااااااااان بولو نسائي و رجالي ضروري

----------


## bntUAE

مــســاء الخــــير
اذا ممكن..
لانجري وقمصان نوم ...

----------


## fifi_girl

بنات ابغي حـلاوة Kinder happy hippo الي على شكل فرس النهر  :Frown: 

بليييييييييز  :Frown:

----------


## أنوشةأنوش

أبغي أكمام الدانتيل..

----------


## فاطمـــــــة

> بناااااااااااااااااااااااااات دبــــــــي بليـــــــــــــــــــــــز اللي شايفة هالكفرات عندهم بغيت منهم ضروري قبل العيد وبسعر مناسب من ايكيــــا أو ذ ون أو أو أو 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> ...

----------


## 1امبراطورة1

ابا منيكان سعره مع التوصيل 100 درهم 
امانه اريده نظيف 

ضرووري

----------


## الساهيه

ابغي هدية رجالية غريبه عجيبه للعيد.....مب اكثر من 500 درهم مع التغليف....

----------


## روح أبوي

منو التاجرات اللي يبيعون أرقام تيلفونات واصل ؟؟؟ مميزة 

بليز راسلوني على الخاص

----------


## بنت الشكيلي

فديتكم منو يعرف التاجرة اللي تبيع اساور فيها وردة تنلبس على العباية هيه عرضته بس انا ما حفظت الصفحة دخيلكم ردو عليه قبل العيد ابيه

----------


## بنت زعل

السلام عليكم أبا عطور من أوربا من التاجرات الي عايشين فاروبا

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

تنوره تايقر بني ميديم سايز

مناكير فسفوريه 
بسعر مناسب

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

بغيت رقم ام علي ~ 

..

وطقمـ سلفر مع كرستااااااال احمر ., كبيييير
وسمبل

----------


## ČlassƔ ĻadƔ

> بغيت حد يطرشلي بذور من براااااااااا (امريكا) ....عندي المواقع 
> امنووووو تقدر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> من فترة وانا اكتب محد مسولي سالفة وينكن يا تاجراااااااااات


 :12 (53):  :12 (53): 


افاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااا 
ما يطيع زينكن

----------


## سكووون الليل

ابغي استكرات للجسم بالوان حلوه وقلتر خفيف ... احجام صغيره ونقش راقي ...

ابغي فراشه زرقا ^_^

----------


## lala&nana

كريم اساس الديرماكول القديم اللي 35 درهم ارقام 211 و 217 و 214

----------


## أم آمنة

بغيت حد يسوي لي قبعة اطفال بالكورشيه قبل العيد اللي تقدر ياليت تراسلني ضروري

----------


## ××ساره××

مين تقدر توفر لي مدس بيبي ديور من فرع ديور بدبي
يكون لولد تعطيني الصور الموجوده بالفرع وانا أختار

----------


## عيناااوية

غيت مشط البف منو عندها ابا حق العيد ضروري وبسعر حلو

----------


## ام امنه..

مطلوب شنط ماركات اصلية100%

----------


## دلوعة مام

يابنات ادور وحده تقدر توفر لي هالزيوت وبأسرع وقتت ممكن , او عالاقل وين اقدر احصلهم , بس بليز لاتقولون لي العطار لاني ما اعرفه , ولا مود عدنا فخور فكان 

الزيوت هي : 

- زيت البطم 
- زيت بذور الجرجير 
- حب الرشاد 
-زيت المرمية 
- زيت السمسم

----------


## الكرستالة

السلام علييكم والرحمه ..~ 

شحالكن كل وحده بحالها ؟! ..~ 

أأأريد 2 مشد أندونيسي .., يعني بغيت منكن مساعده .., لأني ماعرف التاجرات اللي تبعن المشدات 

ولكن الأجر ان شاء الله ..~ 


والسموووحه سيدآآتي ..

----------


## البنات الثلاث

لو سمحتو بغيت اساور ذهبية بس ماريد اللي تكون خيوط ويلد .. 

ابا اكسسوارت ذهبيه .. يفضل لو يكون طقم مع عقد وشغاب او خاتم ..

----------


## ام امنه..

مطلوب كريم نفخ الايادي

----------


## ام ميودي3

ابغي فستان احمر قصير مقاس سمول 
اذا في مع الاكسسوارات والنعال مقاس 37 او 8

----------


## خذاني الشوق

تكفون من يقدر يوفر لي هالحزام المعدن او ستايله ضروري مقاس سمول ابيه من عنده من متوفر عنده

----------


## زينة البلد222

منوو هني تبيع شنط مال مدرسة (للثانوية).. تكون بالطول وفيها سير طويل

----------


## زهرة متفتحة

حلوين أنا بعد أبا منهم 

خاصة الحزام الأسود

----------


## *كـراميل*

ابى اكواب السويت الشفافة 
بحجم متوسط مع غطاته 
والمفضل الشكل اللى بالصورة

----------


## جرح صامت

ابا شغب حلوه وملونه وكبيره بس بنفس الوقت خفيفه

----------


## حــــلاوه

خواتي

بغيت وحده تسويلي توقيع بسيط وحلو 

ابا تصميمين وبتفاهم وياها عالخاص شو ابا بالضبط 

والمقابل يكون رصيد بس يكون مبلغ معقول ^^ يعني عالتصميم 10

----------


## ad.girlz

ارقام واصل منو يبيع؟

----------


## m-zoon

ابغي الليقنزات سادة خاصة بلون ابيض + اذا تاجرة تعرف اتصمم عليه فيونكه عنابية

و هيلاهوب او زلاغ مثل هذا

----------


## لاليك

منو التاجره اللي تبيع سيادة الصلاه مع شيلتها (طقم)

ابغيها ضروووري..

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا تاجرة تصمم لي بطاقة للبزنس واوراق للدعايا باسعار حلوة
اللي اسعارها غالية لا تقرب صوبي^^

----------


## فيض المشاعر

وين بقدر الاقي جلابيات بحرينية الي يون في مثل حزام غالبطن

----------


## أم المزيونه33

لو سمحتو خواتي منو عندها توزيعات احط فيها عيديه العيد

----------


## تاجرة عادية

ابغي اعرف منو بتسووي لي شخابات طق طق موب مال الابر ... بالكروليشة ... وسعرها اوكي .. بطلب منها 5 حبات ...

----------


## ام فيصل1

ابي شنط مدرسة مال بنات

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

حبيباتي من فتره شايفه تاجره اتبيع مانيكانات كامله بدون راس بسعر اقل من 200 درهم ... 


اتمنى اي تاجره عندها منيكان للبيع يكون سعره 200 او اقل بكون شاكره لها ^ـ^

----------


## روح أبوي

اكرر النداء 

منو التاجرات اللي يبيعون أرقام واصل ؟؟؟

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

*ابي طقم سلفر مع كرستال احمر .. يكون بسيييييييييط جداا مو دفش >> ><"*

----------


## روح الوفاء

بناااات الي عندها شااارته طرشلي؟

----------


## ام فيصل1

بنات منو تبيع شنط مدرسة لبنات

----------


## @الحلا كله@

مرحبا الغوااااالي
منو التاجره اللي تبيع شنط اللاب توب باشكال حلوه وسعر احلى
وبغيت تاجره تقدر توفر لي 
واقي للشمس ومبيض

----------


## خذاني الشوق

> تكفون من يقدر يوفر لي هالحزام المعدن او ستايله ضروري مقاس سمول ابيه من عنده من متوفر عنده


ماااااااااااااااااااازال البحث جاري ومشكورين على التضليل

----------


## Amo0one

بنااااات بليييييييييز منوو تقدر تطلب لي من مووقع .. والعموووله 50 أول اقل مااتزيييد .. بليززززز ضرووري

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

اريد مدس البشت 

نفس هذا كـاااااااااامل..

[IMG]http://up.****.net/get-5-2010-syuu4dda.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## رحلة أمل

بلييييييييز اللي عندها كابات حج البنوتات

لون ذهبي

او كاب بربرييييز

لعمر 3 سنوات تراسلني ضرووووري ..

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

بنااااااااااات منوو تسوووي عين الجمل تضبطه وياليت يكون مع اراء البنات

+


مدس البشت مع الطقم كااااااااااااااامل .. (( اهم شي ضرووووووووووووووووووووووري )) بسرعهـ..

+ 

شنط بناااااااات الكليه والمدرسـهـ 


+ 


جوااتاي للمدرسهـ اريـــــــــدهن كـــشخــهـ .. 

+

----------


## نوف زايد

السلام عليكم ...

بنات بغيت وحده اتوفر لي ايباد i pad بسعر حلو ... 

وبغيت تيشرتات لامرتينا ...  :Smile:

----------


## ام رشوودي

اريد كريم التخسيس

----------


## نـور

اريد دراعات للعيد بدزاينات حلوه والسعر زين

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

ابغى اطقم داخلية للبنات عمر 6 او 7 سنوات و عمر سنتين فلاين حمالات رفيعة و معها الشورت بس تكون انتاج سوريا شرات اللى في القرية العالمية و السعر ما يتعدى ال 12 درهم ابغى 2 درزن

----------


## عيناويةVIP

بغيت وحدة تفصل شرآت هالعبآه 


http://www7.0zz0.com/2010/08/29/06/239115014.jpg

----------


## عبق الورد

أدور قباضات حلوة وبسعر حلو
ابا ديزاينات يديدة .....

----------


## البروج

مطلوب منيكان نوعية ممتازة بدون راس اللي عندها اطرش لي الصورة مع السعر

----------


## دمع الذكريات

ادور جواتي بنوتات صغار عمر ما يتعدى سنه جينس 
منو ممكنتوفرها اوادلني وين ممكن احصل

----------


## الحباره

السلام عليكم

انا بغيت رقم حلو الي عندها ارقام اتقول شرط ايكون يديد ويتحول باسمي

----------


## دبلوماسيه}

مطلوب قباضات للعيد حلوه وحركات غريبه..
وطرشيلي مجموعه

----------


## @الحلا كله@

مرحباااااااااااا حبوبات
بغيت مساعده من تاجرات الفجيره
اللي تقدر تروح المعرض بغيت اغراض 
ولها عموله

----------


## وجع قلب

السلام عليكم .. عزيزاتي منو تبيع ععك العيد ؟؟ راسليني ع الخاص بليييز

----------


## pinkuae

السلام عليكم 

ممكن حد يوفر لي كاميرا فورية اسمها
Fujifilm INSTAX MINI 7 Camera 
في منها كذا لون و انا اريد يكون وردي أو ازرق

و هاي الصورة




و يكون طريقة الدفع سلم و استلم

و إذا توفر فيلم اضافي بعد أفضل


و الي عندها تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

بغيت استكرات لابتوب للاولاد 

وللبنوتات الصغار

----------


## ارمانيه

يغيت شنط وجواتي بسعر الجمله

----------


## فاطمـــــــة

> بناااااااااااااااااااااااااات دبــــــــي بليـــــــــــــــــــــــز اللي شايفة هالكفرات عندهم بغيت منهم ضروري قبل العيد وبسعر مناسب من ايكيــــا أو ذ ون أو أو أو 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> ...

----------


## جرح صامت

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> ممكن حد يوفر لي كاميرا فورية اسمها
> Fujifilm INSTAX MINI 7 Camera 
> في منها كذا لون و انا اريد يكون وردي أو ازرق
> 
> و هاي الصورة
> 
> 
> ...



سمحيلي بس انا ابا بعد

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

EtkrT laptop

----------


## @الحلا كله@

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة pinkuae 
السلام عليكم 

ممكن حد يوفر لي كاميرا فورية اسمها
Fujifilm INSTAX MINI 7 Camera 
في منها كذا لون و انا اريد يكون وردي أو ازرق

و هاي الصورة

أنا بعد أريد منها

----------


## bntUAE

اريد 

بيجااامااااات 

اللي عندها تراسلني بليييز

----------


## خريجة متهورة

امممم ابى اساور

----------


## نصابو

عاجل عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل جدااااااااااا
لووول
ابا هالاكواب البلاستيكه مال الحلوياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات
ماريد الحجم النونو .. لا لا 
ابا المتووسط يعني اللي اكبر عن الحجم الصغيرررر
ظررررررررررروري اباهن هالاسبوع
والدفع بيكون مقدددددددددددددددددددددم
ياليت الصور + الاسعار على الخاص ..
وثاانكس وااااااااااايد

----------


## pinkuae

السلام عليكم 

ممكن حد يوفر لي كاميرا فورية اسمها
Fujifilm INSTAX MINI 7 Camera 
في منها كذا لون و انا اريد يكون وردي أو ازرق

و هاي الصورة




و يكون طريقة الدفع سلم و استلم

و إذا توفر فيلم اضافي بعد أفضل


و الي عندها تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## هاذي أنا

ابا فناجين البسكويت

----------


## الـبارونه

ابغي فستان حامل قياسه اكس لارج بس ما ابغي لا لون اصفر ولا واخضر

----------


## .. أم زايد ..

ابي اي منتج يخوز علامات حب الشباااب والبقع 

ومفعووله اكيد وسريع ,,

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

اريد مدس البشت ..

نفس الصوره ـ ابيض الظقم كااااااامل بسعر حلوو

http://www14.0zz0.com/2010/02/09/15/879293416.jpg

----------


## الصدر الحنون2

ابي اسكترات حنا

ضرووووووووووووري


وابي السبحه الالكترونيه

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

اريد مدس البشت ..

نفس الصوره ـ ابيض الظقم كااااااامل بسعر حلوو

http://www14.0zz0.com/2010/02/09/15/879293416.jpg

----------


## şυρәя мzαjyђ

شنط للـسكـولٌ والج‘ـأإمع‘ـهُ ،، 

Plz

^^

----------


## روح الوفاء

> بناااات الي عندها شااارته طرشلي؟

----------


## الشوق يذبح

استكرااات حنااااا 
أريد قبل العيد إلي عندها ولا تعرف حد 
تقولي ع الخاص

----------


## قايدة الضبى

مرحبا ابا الطاولات البلاستيك الشفافه الي تكون 4 مع بعض تتسكر و مزخرفه بالذهبي او الفضي

----------


## ضحكة_بكا

ابا سليبنج باج 
و كللل اغراض البيبي باختصار

----------


## ضحكة_بكا

كل مستلزمات الاطفال سليبنج باج 
فراش و شنط 
و اذا بعد ممكن فراش النفاس 
(ولد)

----------


## fiafy

> السلام عليكم ...
> 
> بنات بغيت وحده اتوفر لي ايباد i pad بسعر حلو ... 
> 
> ..


نفس الشي

----------


## فيض القمر

اريد نعول واكسوارت وشنط للعيد بشكال حلوه وسعر مناسب

----------


## Fouz

السلام عليكم
منو تبيع مكياج بن ناي

----------


## noooralain

إذا ممكن بغيت جهاز محلل بكاء الطفل

بسعر حلو

مشكورييييييييييييين

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا اكواب الشكولاته بالبسكويت

----------


## 3yoOon

ابغي منظم الشنط لونين اسود وبيج 

ابغي 2 بيج و 2 اسود بس ابغي القياسين الصغير والكبير 

الي متوفر ياريت تراسلني بسرعة قصووووووى

ومابغي نفس مال التلفزيون لا ابغي الي شكل شنطة

----------


## من أنا

ابغي وحده تطبع شرايط الساتان بسعر حلو

----------


## emirian777

منو تقدر توفر لي نفس هالشنطة بسعر اوك قبل العيد

----------


## ميثانو

منوه في العين في منطقة زاخر اتسوي قباضات حلوه 

انا من سنه تقريبا كنت طالبه من وحده في العين بس نسيت اسم عضويتها 
ان شاءالله اتدلوني عليها

----------


## روح الوفاء

> بناااات الي عندها شااارته طرشلي؟

----------


## ام احمد 1997

> منو تقدر توفر لي نفس هالشنطة بسعر اوك قبل العيد


انا بعد ابغي نفس الشنطه

----------


## فنتوكه

طلبي ابغي اعرف وين يبيعون السياره العجيبه التمشي على الجدران

----------


## هاي كلاس

ابغـــي اللي كانت تبيع منتج من امريــكا يشيــل الحبووب والبثوور اللي قبل الدورة بعــد ...

----------


## انا ملاك

بغيت اللامطه الكويتيه الي نفس هالصوره 



الي يحطونها الكويتين تحت الشيله

----------


## فط فط 83

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> ممكن حد يوفر لي كاميرا فورية اسمها
> Fujifilm INSTAX MINI 7 Camera 
> في منها كذا لون و انا اريد يكون وردي أو ازرق
> 
> و هاي الصورة
> 
> 
> ...


انا بعد

----------


## حلاوة دلع

> منو تقدر توفر لي نفس هالشنطة بسعر اوك قبل العيد


وانا ابا بعد........

----------


## حلاوة دلع

اكيييييييد... شفتوا برنامج المسابقات الشاااارة....
منو ترووووم توفر لي من الجلابيات اللي تلبسها حصة الفلاسي ...

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

اريد مدس البشت ..

نفس الصوره ـ ابيض الظقم كااااااامل بسعر حلوو

http://www14.0zz0.com/2010/02/09/15/879293416.jpg

----------


## kater_alnada

لو ما عليكن أمر أنا أريد بخاخ السيقان

----------


## emirian777

منو تقدر توفر لي نفس هالشنطة بسعر اوك قبل العيد

[/QUOTE]

جااااااااري البحث؟؟؟؟

----------


## روح الوفاء

> بناااات الي عندها شااارته طرشلي ع الخااص وبسعر معقول؟

----------


## شـوق الامارات

وين احصل الصراويل السكيني

----------


## أم الأامير

> تااجراات 
> 
> منو اللي تبيع أبواااك أقنر
> 
> 
> اريد هالبوووك

----------


## şυρәя мzαjyђ

كفـرأإت نوكيـأإ E72 ~ 

^^

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

*اريد وحده ترتب لي هديه كامل لبيبي (( ولد )) وبسعر حلووووووووووو*

----------


## ام مزونه

مراحب 
خواتي اريد توقيع حلو لكلاتي واريد منيو حلو اللي تقدر تساعدني وبسعر حاو بكون شاكره لها

----------


## عالية الغالية

> منو تقدر توفر لي نفس هالشنطة بسعر اوك قبل العيد


انا بعد 
واذا تعرفون وين احصلها بسير اخذها من المحل 

ل\بلييييييييييييييز 

ضرووووووووووووووووووري

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

منو التارجة اللى تبيع معالق الشكولاته و كم سعرها

----------


## عيناويةVIP

أبآ اجياس زبالة حق السيآااارة ..

----------


## رٍيم آلبوٍآدي

السلام عليكم والرحمـه .. 

ـآباا شرآت هالقباضاات جان ريتن .. 


http://files03.arb-up.com/i/00224/ghcy2hguccq2.jpg

http://files03.arb-up.com/i/00224/9aq8hnt4ne2p.jpg

ومشكورات حبيباتي

----------


## جوهرة الخليج

لو سمحتن أبغي استكرات حنا ....

----------


## pinkuae

السلام عليكم 

أريد كاميرا فورية اسمها
Fujifilm INSTAX MINI 7 Camera 
في منها كذا لون و انا اريد يكون وردي أو ازرق

و هاي الصورة




و يكون طريقة الدفع سلم و استلم

و إذا توفر فيلم اضافي بعد أفضل 


و الي عندها تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## فنتوكه

> طلبي ابغي اعرف وين يبيعون السياره العجيبه التمشي على الجدران

----------


## ام مـوزة

خواتي

ابا حد يطبع لي على اكواب زجاج شفافه 

ابا كميه وباسعار معقوله جدا !

وابا حد يطبع لي ستكرات و ايضا باسعار معقوله لاني ابا كميه

----------


## ام_خلوف

السلام عليكم بنات بليز بعدني ترا ادور على الي تفصل صروايل هب تبيعهن جاهزين بليييييييييييييييييز 


وابا بلييييييييييييز اكياس حلوة حق الطلبيات

----------


## ميسي

ابا كاكاو سبونج بوب ...قالولي انه من المانيا

وهذي صورة الكاكاوو

----------


## كعبيه كيوت

السلام عليكم يا تاجرات بليز ابى حد يوفر لي مدسات حلوة للبيبي شرات هذيل 

يفضل يكون مع جنطته

----------


## *ورد الخزامى*

ابي وحده تطلبلي هالنظاره من هالموقع بليز .. وابي اعرف السعر شامل كل شي 

http://www.ray-ban.com/usa/products/rb3386

----------


## بزنس كارد

ابا العلب البلاستيك الشفافه اللي يحطون فيها السويت الحجم الوسط مب الصغير وايد 
يليت الصور وقياسات الحجم مع السعر

----------


## أحلام الماسة

ممكن ساعة حائط كبيرة بالأعداد ويفضل إنها تكون دائرية

----------


## هجير الشمس

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> أريد كاميرا فورية اسمها
> Fujifilm INSTAX MINI 7 Camera 
> في منها كذا لون و انا اريد يكون وردي أو ازرق
> 
> و هاي الصورة
> 
> 
> ...


وانا بعد نفسسسس الطلب 

انتظر على الخاص

----------


## دار المحبين

السلام عليكن خواتي اريد اعرف من وين اشتري سلسال شوجي ساعدني ارجوكن مثل ذي

----------


## هاي كلاس

> السلام عليكن خواتي اريد اعرف من وين اشتري سلسال شوجي ساعدني ارجوكن مثل ذي




انا بعـد ابي مثلهم بلييييييييييييييز...

----------


## شـــوآآآخي 84

هلا خواتي منوه اللي عندها شنط سفونج بوب للرحلات والمقلمه بعد للمدارس لاني مره شفت وحده اتبيعهن وعقب ضيعته بلييييييييييييييييييييييز في اسرع وقت ويزاكن الله خير

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

*ابي شنطة خضرة مو عشبية ولا ليموونية* 

*يسمونه اخضر بلوووشي* 

*بليييييييز للعيدد*

*تقريبن نفس لون الخط*

----------


## akka

أبي أكياس ...ما عندي مشكله إذا ما مكتوب عليها شي بس تكون نوعيه أوكي ......200 حبه مب أكثر ....الطول مب أقل عن 50 سم والعرض 30 يكون كافي ....والطول لو أكثر مب مشكله ......

ضروري بهاليومين

----------


## الهوامير

بناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات الفزعه ابا كريم اولاي بالتوت البري للتفتيح مدور وغطاته سوده اريد تقريبا 8 حبات اللي بحصلي بطرشلها فلوس اتيبلي لان اصلن انقرض مالقيت تعبت وانا ادور واللي بيحصلي اياه 50 درهم حقه غير فلوس لكريمات ضروري ردولي على الخاص

----------


## دبلوماسية راك

خواتي أنا بغيت اسم التاجرة اللي تبيع الشاي الأخضر من تايوان بصراحه ضيعت النك مالها شاي أخضر بجيس لونه أخضر وعليه صورة عصفور واقف على غصن ورد

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

مرحبا خواتي 

منو تقدر توفر لي اسويرة هرمس وبسعر حلو 



الي عندها تراسلني على الخاص مع الصور والاسعار والالوان

----------


## ام زايد بوظبي

خواتي بغيت شي يخليني انزل بالكيلووو وااااااايد اريد اضغف مررره

اريد اضعف... وماريد خساير بالاسعار لوسمحتوااا فديت عيونكم افهموووهاااا

----------


## المحيربية

*خواتي منو منكن تبيع أساور هاند مين فيهن حركات واكسسوارات احيد شفت من التاجرات عندهن مريت على الموضوع بس ما أذكر النك النيم*

----------


## كعبيه كيوت

السلام عليكم 


حبيباتي ابى وحده تحني اتي لين البيت انا ساكنه ف حتا اتمنى الاقي وحده اتيني قبل العيد بيوم او يومين 


وابى بعد وحده اتيني البيت تسوي الشعر ومكياج يوم العيد اتمنى الاقي طلبي عندكم 

ولكن كل الشكر

----------


## ام_خلوف

> السلام عليكم بنات بليز بعدني ترا ادور على الي تفصل صروايل هب تبيعهن جاهزين بليييييييييييييييييز 
> 
> 
> وابا بلييييييييييييز اكياس حلوة حق الطلبيات

----------


## الزرعونية

بغيت كوشة العرس والديكورات وكل شي يكون مودرن

يعني مابا ملكي

ويكون البدجت أقل من 25 الف

مع إضاءة للكوشة والقاعة وتزيين الطاولات ومدخل القاعة وطاولات البوفيه

أنا من الشارجة

----------


## اميرة ^^

بليييييييييز يالتاجرات

بغيت هيلاهوبات ،

اللي تبيع آو تقدر توفرها لي تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## جواهر الحلوة

ابي جلي شوز او بلاستيك شووز ..ضروري




نفس هذاا ... مب مشكلة اللون ..

ابا اعرف التاجرة اللي تبيعه

----------


## مكيااجي

السلام عليكم

ابى الله يعزكم نعال mbt الي يلبس منه محمد بن زايد ابى الون اسود قياس 39 رجالي

منو تقدر توفر لي ياه وباقل سعر

----------


## سوسو77

حبيباتي أنا بعد أريد هالشنطة بس يكون سعرها مع التوصيل مش أكثر من 100 درهم  :Smile:

----------


## فوآغي

بغيت شنط ماركه

قوتشي و فندي

بس كبار هب الصغار

----------


## (توته)

خواتي ضرووووري بغيت عباه للعيد تكون ناعمه وبسيطه فحدود 500 درهم .اباها قبل العيد اتمنى من التاجرات. اللي يقدرن يساعدني يراسلني باسرع وقت 
نسيت اقول طول العباه 60.

----------


## قلبي حزيين

هلا بنات
للضرورة
باغية عدسات باربي اللي لونه الرمادي
اللي ايييج حدوده اسود ومن داخل لون رمادي فاتح
وبنفس الوقت موسع العين يعني يكبر العين وايد
انا شفت كذا تاجرة بس ماعندهم العدسة الرمادية اللي انا ابغيه كلها الوان ثانية
اتريى حبوبة ومشكورات مقدما

----------


## ورده نرجس

بغيت شي يضعف ,, يعني ينزل الوزن ومضمووووووووووووون ,,

ضرووووووووووووووووري ,,

----------


## نجمه حايره

مساء الخير

انا مقدر اكتب الطلب في قسم البرونزي لان الموضوع مغلق عاد ليش ما اعرف

اتمنى من المشرفات ما يمسحوون الطلب لاني ابغيه ضروري


حبيباتي التاجراات ابغي كفر حق تيلفون (نوكيا 6021)

دورته لين ما انقلعت عيوني ما حصلته عندنا بالفجيره هو سعره واايد رخيص وفوق هذا

مب متوفر 

فرجااء اللي تقدر توفره حقي انا اللي عندي نفس هالصوره مرره

بس ابغي كفر لونه مختلف اذا متوفر اي لون حتى لو ابيض

بس اذا ما في ابدا غير الاسود فعادي بقبل فيه

بس بشرط يكوون جي 





التوضيح


طلبي الاولل >>> كفر لهالتيلفون بلون غير الاسود

في حال لم يتوفر

فالطلب الثاني بيكون >>> لون الكفر اسود

وشكرا

----------


## ربي لاتحرمني

ابا حد يطلبلي من النت بليــــــــــــز

----------


## rawaan

خواتي فيه اخت عرضت لبان عربي دخون 

وكانت عارضته في طوس مثل الفخار لونهم بني 

وحبات اللبان كبيرة ما شاء الله

اللي تعرف رابط الموضوع ياريت تدلني

----------


## مها كامري

ابا هالشنطه منو تطلبها او عندها هالشنطه بس يكون بسعر معقول مب اتقص علي ^^

----------


## جرح صامت

> حبيباتي أنا بعد أريد هالشنطة بس يكون سعرها مع التوصيل مش أكثر من 100 درهم



انا بعد بليييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## فيض القمر

> ابا هالشنطه منو تطلبها او عندها هالشنطه بس يكون بسعر معقول مب اتقص علي ^^



انا بعد مابا سعر فووق ابا رخيص واللون البني

----------


## سوسو77

خواتي منو عندها الحزام الأندونيسي بسعر معقوووول تراسلني بلييييز

----------


## غلاااا زااايد

اباه منكم المساعده شفت تاجرة في المنتدى تبيع غترة رووووووووووووووووعة وفزاع وغيرها ماركات وما اعرف شون اسمها

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

*اريد مدس البشت ..

نفس الصوره ـ ابيض الظقم كااااااامل بسعر حلوو

http://www14.0zz0.com/2010/02/09/15/879293416.jpg



انا لقيتهـ بـ 300 رياال كااامل 

ولقتيهـ عند وحده ثاانيهـ في منتدى سيدات الامارات بـ 485 درهم*

----------


## lovely A

ادور التاجره اللي تبيع ساعات فرساتشي 

اللي تعطيني رابطها بكون شاكره لها

----------


## كعبيه كيوت

مرحبا ابى تاجره توفر لي مثل هالجنطه اذا ما كان نفس الستايل نفس اللون

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا عبي ونعلة( عزكن الله) للعيدويكون الدفع سلم واستلم وتكون البضاعه موجود في البلاد^^

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

> مرحبا خواتي 
> 
> منو تقدر توفر لي اسويرة هرمس وبسعر حلو 
> 
> 
> 
> الي عندها تراسلني على الخاص مع الصور والاسعار والالوان


اكرررررررررر الطلب

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

أبغي تاجره توفر لي فساتين سهره فخمه جدا جدا جدا أربعه لي ولخواتي لعرس أخوي بليز ما با مستعمل يديد وماله شبيه مع الاسعادر والصور دايركت وثانكس

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

ابا هالشنطه لو مع البوك أكون شااكره لها ^^
[/QUOTE]

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

> ابغي الليقنزات سادة خاصة بلون ابيض + اذا تاجرة تعرف اتصمم عليه فيونكه عنابية
> 
> و هيلاهوب او زلاغ مثل هذا


أنا بعد بليززز قبل العيد

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

عندي بطاقة أريد أطبع منها 500 حبه منو تطبعلي أياها بسعر أرخص عن المطبعه

----------


## ام فيصل1

هلا بنات 
هذا الايباد بكم سعره في ابوظبي ؟؟؟ والي تعرف وحده تبع تخبرني ؟

----------


## بزنس كارد

ابا المشد اللي فيه مغناطيسات صغار لسد الشهيه 
ما ابا مشد ثاني او اي شي غير اللي عدها تراسلني 
واللي تقدر توفره لي من عند اللي يبيعون في المعارض هالسوالف بعد تراسلني 
هو مشد شرات فانيله لين الخصر قماشه بني مطاطي خفيف وعليه شرات النقط من المغناطيس 
ومعاه شورت نفس الشي عليه نقط

----------


## بزنس كارد

> بناااات الي عندها شااارته طرشلي؟




ابا شرات هذا منوه تقدر توفره

----------


## بزنس كارد

ابا بعد العلاق الخاص بالاكسسوارات 
اللي يكون شرات الكيس الكبير الشفاف يتعلج في الكبت وفيه وايد فتحات 
الفتحات تكون تتسكر وكل وحده ينحط فيها اكسسوار

----------


## الشمعة المضيئة

بناااااااااااااااااااااات 
منو منكن تبيع موبايلات أي نوع بس يكون سبيشل وراقي وسعره بعد معقوووووووول

----------


## الشمعة المضيئة

> ابا هالشنطه لو مع البوك أكون شااكره لها ^^


[/QUOTE]


مي توووووو 
ابا نفس هالشنط بس باسعار معقولة

----------


## ::أم شمسه::

بنااات ابغي فستان حوامل بس يكون بسيط و سعره حلو ومشكورات .

----------


## Umm SaiFani

بغيد سويتاات للعيد منو تقدر تسوي لي سويت للعيد

----------


## شيخة الحلوات،

بغيت طابعة صغيرة حق صور الفون احيد مرة جفت تاجرة تبيعها ..
بغيت رابط ملفها لو سمحتن ..

----------


## دمعهـ

السلام عليكم و الرحمهـ 

خواتي بغيت حد يطلب لي من موقع اجنبي و تكون لها خبره ف معرفه المواقع اذا اوكيه و لا لا ،،


وف انتظاركن

----------


## فجر النواعم

ابا تاجره توفرلي استايلات حلوه لفساتين للبنات.....

----------


## PINK ! HEART

السلام عليكم بغيت كفرات من ها الموقع www.gindart.com وهاي الاشياء الي اباها ....


http://www.gindart.com/buy/6piece-pa...3g-pi-997.html

http://www.gindart.com/buy/back-hard...k-pi-1364.html

http://www.gindart.com/buy/blue-bump...on-pi-802.html

http://www.gindart.com/buy/disc-meta...n-pi-1337.html

http://www.gindart.com/buy/gold-tone...4-pi-1338.html

http://www.gindart.com/buy/hot-pink-...4-pi-1339.html

http://www.gindart.com/buy/pink-plas...4g-pi-710.html

http://www.gindart.com/buy/pink-ripp...4-pi-1038.html

http://www.gindart.com/buy/red-back-...g-pi-1365.html

http://www.gindart.com/buy/ripple-si...e-pi-1037.html

http://www.gindart.com/buy/ripple-sk...e-pi-1039.html

http://www.gindart.com/buy/sock-tube...ad-pi-510.html

http://www.gindart.com/buy/white-bac...g-pi-1340.html

http://www.gindart.com/buy/white-bum...-4-pi-806.html

----------


## alam elro7

هلا خواتي مين تقدر توفر لي هالثلاث اشياء
اولا : ادور حد تسوي لي تاقات نفس الورقه الغيره اللي معلقه على البطاقه 
[IMG]http://************/images/92a5qax4g6gvmp1xtjn.jpg[/IMG]

ثانيا : مين تقدر تطبع لي استيكرات بنفس اللي بالصورة بس حجم اصغر ، وتصميم الاستيكر من عندي 
[IMG]http://************/images/7x8246rs27ca41gegsx6.gif[/IMG]

ثالثا : مين تقدر توفر لي بوكسات الشفافه باحجام مختلفه نفس اللي بالصورة 
[IMG]http://************/images/m8s8nlgs622d8q184hd.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## رورو الامارات

ابغي التاجرات ألي يسون حلويات ومعجنات بليز فديتكم ضروري

----------


## mis-crochet

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> 
> حبيباتي ابى وحده تحني اتي لين البيت انا ساكنه ف حتا اتمنى الاقي وحده اتيني قبل العيد بيوم او يومين 
> 
> ولكن كل الشكر


نحن حاليا 5 وممكــــن زياده... وابغي مع الاسعار فديتكن..

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

انا ابغي حنايه للعيد ضرووووري 

عددنا كبير 

وابغي شيل للبيت لندني ممتاز ومايشف دخليلكن قبل العيد

----------


## فوآغي

بغيت شنط ماركه اصليااااااااات 
مابا تقليد لو سمحتوا

قوتشي و فندي

بس كبار هب الصغار

----------


## مها كامري

يلي يبيعون مكياج اوفس وميك اب فور ايفر 
ياريت اتطرشون لي الكاتالوج لو عدكم ولو عدكم عروض خاصه ياريت اتخبروني 
بنات منو عندها مندوبه لي هالماركات 
ولو عدكم ماركة افون خبروني 
ابا ميك اب

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

> السلام عليكم
> 
> بغيت هيلاهوبات بأشكال يديدة وغريبة 
> وفيه بعضهن يكونن من الركبة لين تحت بس مايكون مسكر من تحت كأنه بنطلون

----------


## رقيقة

منو من التاجرات تقدر تطلب لي شنطة من موهذا الموقع 

http://www.eluxurysin.com/

اللي تقدر اتراسلني واتقولي كم نسبة عمولتها اذا طلبت لي

----------


## fifi_girl

هـلا خواتي منو تقدر توفرلي اكسسوارات 
تكون لونها على اخضر فاتح زيتوني إلى اخضر غامج 

يعني نفسس الكرستالة او سوارفسكي او زركون لو تتكون مع اللولو بعد ياريت تراسلني  :Big Grin: 

فـالإنتظار ^-^ !!

----------


## alam elro7

هلا خواتي مين تقدر توفر لي هالثلاث اشياء
اولا : ادور حد تسوي لي تاقات نفس الورقه الصغيره اللي معلقه على البطاقه 
[IMG]http://************/images/92a5qax4g6gvmp1xtjn.jpg[/IMG]

ثانيا : مين تقدر تطبع لي استيكرات بنفس اللي بالصورة بس حجم اصغر ، وتصميم الاستيكر من عندي 
[IMG]http://************/images/7x8246rs27ca41gegsx6.gif[/IMG]

ثالثا : مين تقدر توفر لي بوكسات الشفافه باحجام مختلفه نفس اللي بالصورة 
[IMG]http://************/images/m8s8nlgs622d8q184hd.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## نـور

حبيبااتي بغيت اسويتاات للعيد تكون طرروررره

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتوفرلي ال mini classic channel

وهاي الصور : وبسعر حلووو ... تراسلني عالخااااااص  :Frown:

----------


## فوآغي

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
بغيت شنط ماركه اصليااااااااات 
مابا تقليد لو سمحتوا

قوتشي و فندي

بس كبار هب الصغار

----------


## هماليل

السلام عليكم 
أتمنى اتدلوني من يبيع هالطقم في المنتدى 
محتاجتها ضرووووووووووووووري قبل العيد

أرجو المساعده ويزاكم الله خير

----------


## غلاااا زااايد

هلا الغالية 
بغيت كفرات ستايل وحلوة

----------


## الغضـي

نبا حنايا تي لين البيت نحن فالعين واللي بيتحنن 4 
ضروووووووري مع الاسعار !

----------


## عائـشة

ابا فستان عروس ( للعروس ) يعني فستان زفاف ضروووووووري


باسرع وقت 

الصور وكامل التفاصيل 

بنات ابغي طقم شنط للسفر كامل 

ضروووووووووووووووووووري 

كل اللي اباه لعروس

اي وحدة عندها شي ينفع لعروس تخبرني ضروري


هلا خواتي ابغي ميك اب فور ايفر واوفيس عليهن عروووض مميزة واسعار حلوة 

تجهيز شنطة كاملة على ذوقي 

وابغي التاجرة تكون من العين علشان نستلمه منها في نفس اليوم وما يخترب مع زحمة المندوبين

----------


## ام مزونه

خواتي اريد توقيع حلو ومنيو بسعر معقول وشكل حلو وياليت اشوف شغلات جاهزة

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتوفرلي هاللمبه اللي تشتغل بالبطاريه ؟؟؟

----------


## أم حمدآآن

مساااائكم خير

حباااايبي ابا اشري هدية لزوجي بمناااسبة العيد

الي تقدر اساعدني تراسلني ع الخاااص بسررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررعة

----------


## الزرعونية

بغيت كوشة العرس والديكورات وكل شي يكون مودرن

يعني مابا ملكي

ويكون البدجت أقل من 25 الف

مع إضاءة للكوشة والقاعة وتزيين الطاولات ومدخل القاعة وطاولات البوفيه

أنا من الشارجة

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

ابي عدسات الانمي باربي وعدسات سوبر نودي مين التاجره الي تبيعه تراسلني على الخاص وشكرا

----------


## سلامــــة

* مرحبا خواتي*

*1 _ بغـيت حرمه تسوي اكلات وفطاير وحلويات وتوصل للعين* 
* للدختـر >> يوم اربي ان شا ءالله ماشي باقي*

*2 _ ابا اسوي توزيعات للـبنات بس يكون شي سبشل وحلو* 
* ومرتب* 

*بليييييييز خواتي ردو عليه لا اطنشون*

----------


## وردة ابوظبي

هلااااااا , منو من التاجرات تبيع أساور ؟

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

ابا معالق الشكولاته الابيض و الغامقة ضرررروري جدا ابا كمية لطلبيات العيد عندي

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

اباااا اساااور هرررمس

----------


## ₪حمدووهـ₪

آممم بغيت اتخبركم عن البسكوت الي شكل الفناجين القهوه ~ 
وين يبيعون ؟؟؟ واذا وحده تبيعه ويانا في المنتدى تخبرني بليـــز

----------


## الهفآيف}-

> آممم بغيت اتخبركم عن البسكوت الي شكل الفناجين القهوه ~ 
> وين يبيعون ؟؟؟ واذا وحده تبيعه ويانا في المنتدى تخبرني بليـــز


انا بعد ابا بلييييييز قبل العيد . .

----------


## ورده نرجس

بغت حقائب سبونج بوب مدرسيه .. ضرووووووري ,,

----------


## red apple

*بنآآت ضروووري 
آبى شنط حق المدرسة حق خوآآآتي
في الصف الــخآآآمس و الثآآمن و العاآآآشر ^^*

----------


## mis-crochet

مرحباا الغاليات..

بغيـــــت لينقزات للصغـــاريه 

بعمــــر 3 سنوات باشكال والوان حلوه...

----------


## شموع الحياه

بغيت حنايه تحنينا يووم الاربعاء

ونحن تقريبا 8 وبأبوظبي/ الشامخه


ضروووووووررررررري

----------


## red apple

**


*آبى نفس الي فرقبة شوووووجي ^^*

*و آنا بختآآآآآآآر الكلآآآآآآآآآم* 

*منو تقدر تسووويلي بليييييييييييييز*

----------


## eljoory

لو سمحتو ممكن قمصان الكروسيه 

شي تاجره قطريه اعتقد اتسويهن حق الطلعات و المناسبات

اذا تعرفون راسلوني ع الخاااص بليز

----------


## عائـشة

ابغي عطور ودخوووون 

نبا نجهز عروس ياليت القى حد يرسل لي عينات وعليه التوصيل

ابغي شباصات واكسسوارات لعرووووووس

----------


## بنوتة متميزة

ابغي مضيئات حلوووووووة وحركاات حلوووة 
وابغي كريم اساس للجسم 
وابغي اكسسورات حلوة للبيت اا متوفر

----------


## مناكير فوشية

لفافات الكيرلي
بس وحدة من دبي - ديرة 
لان بطرش حد يستلم مباشرة 
بسعر حلو  :Wink:

----------


## لوودي

الليقنزات استريتج كل الوان وتكون نوعيتها حلوه بغيتها حق زهبتي ...

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

> **
> 
> 
> *آبى نفس الي فرقبة شوووووجي ^^*
> 
> *و آنا بختآآآآآآآر الكلآآآآآآآآآم* 
> 
> *منو تقدر تسووويلي بليييييييييييييز*


انا بعد ابااا بسوي كمية ألي تقدر تراسلني

----------


## نجمه حايره

ابي بيجايم بليييييييز ضروري حق الجامعه مثل هالصور واذا ماشي

عادي بس يكونون 

& حلوين

& مرتبيين

& مب غالين بحدوود ال 50 درهم

& طول 155 وزن 47

----------


## @الجنة مطلبي@

> **
> 
> 
> *آبى نفس الي فرقبة شوووووجي ^^*
> 
> *و آنا بختآآآآآآآر الكلآآآآآآآآآم* 
> 
> *منو تقدر تسووويلي بليييييييييييييز*

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتوفرلي اياه ؟؟؟

----------


## @الجنة مطلبي@

آبـآآآ وحدة من البنآآت اللي في آبوظبي والشارجة ورآآك وو دبي !! اللي عندهم محل ICE WATCH
آبـآآآ وحددة تشتريلي السااعة من المحل وو توصله ليي !! ><

----------


## كل الحلا

ابا بجايم اطفال من عمر سنه و سنتين ونص بس تكون باسعار معقوله والكوالتي اوكي

----------


## انفاسك هواي

ابا وحده تسوي لعطور الفرنسيه المعروفه بروحها و ويكون ريحتها نفس ريحه العطر الاصلي

----------


## الاميررره

*السلام عليكم 
خواتي التاجرات لو سمحتوا ابا شنطة اليهال الماركه اللي عليها رسومات اطفال ....*

----------


## 9sudfa

MAGRIM DIET من لبنان 

ابي احد يوفر لي اياها باسرع وقت -

----------


## فيض المشاعر

انا بعد ابا نفس الي على رقبة شوجي

----------


## Umm SaiFani

ابغي فوانيل داخليه رجاليه
وهدايا رجاليه 
وافكار لتوزيع العيديه

----------


## جفن الغدير

ابغي شنطه للسوع 
يشيل 100 ساعه

----------


## عيناويةVIP

بغيت هدايا رجآلية ..

فوانيل \ غتر \ وزرة

,,

----------


## Shams.Uae

> هلااااااا , منو من التاجرات تبيع أساور ؟

----------


## العنودي

مرحبا
بغيت جلابيه كشخه أو بدله للعيد حق بنت بعمر 14 بس تكون بأيدين وحركتها راقيه وبسيطه وتوصل قبل العيد للذيد في الشارقه وبسعر مناسب 
ياليت ألقى تفاعل من التاجرات ^^

----------


## Decaldo

اريد كورسيه ممتاز وشكله حلو

----------


## عالية الغالية

بغيت مثل هذي الشنطه منو تقدر اتوفر لي 

رفع الصور


---

رفع الصور


---
<<< ابغي لون اصفر 

رفع الصور


---
<<< ولون الوردي
رفع الصور

---
<<< ولون احمر 
رفع الصور

----------


## وصووفه

امنوه تقدر اتوفرلي عباه حلوه للعيد ابغي من اتاجرات العبي 
وابغي نعال بربري قياس 40

----------


## M.Huda

ابي وحده تطلب من موقع بالنت ضروري اذكر في وحده تطلب بس نسيت نكها بليز الي اتعرف منو هي ترسل لي اسمها

----------


## ارماااني انا

ابا قطع 

منوو عندها بليز تراسلني

----------


## قلب معطاء

*منو عندها اكسسوارز وحركات للسياره*

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

> **
> 
> 
> *آبى نفس الي فرقبة شوووووجي ^^*
> 
> *و آنا بختآآآآآآآر الكلآآآآآآآآآم* 
> 
> *منو تقدر تسووويلي بليييييييييييييز*

----------


## هاي كلاس

بناااااااات ..تااااااااجرااات ..بليييييييز..

في جنطة عيبتني من موقع اماازون بليييز اللي تتعاامل مع هالموقع ترااسلنــي ...

----------


## رقيقة

> منو من التاجرات تقدر تطلب لي شنطة من هذا الموقع 
> 
> http://www.eluxurysin.com/
> 
> اللي تقدر اتراسلني واتقولي كم نسبة عمولتها اذا طلبت لي

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

> **
> 
> 
> *آبى نفس الي فرقبة شوووووجي ^^*
> 
> *و آنا بختآآآآآآآر الكلآآآآآآآآآم* 
> 
> *منو تقدر تسووويلي بليييييييييييييز*


انا بعد اباا بسوي كمية كبيرة

----------


## غلاااا زااايد

السلام عليكم 
ابي مفارش على طاولات مال مجالس شي راقي باللون ذهبي

----------


## جنـه الــورد

السلام عليكم

خواتي بغيت قباضات احجامهن وسط ومايتعدن سعر 45 واباهن قبل العيد

بليز الي تقدر تراسلني محتايه ضروري جدا

----------


## Love My Babe

أدور الكاااااااااااب الحراري وأريد أشوف شكل (تكرمون) زبالة السيارة .. وشكرا

----------


## الياسيه20

آبى نفس الي فرقبة شوووووجي ^^

و آنا بختآآآآآآآر الكلآآآآآآآآآم 

منو تقدر تسووويلي بليييييييييييييز





حتــــى انا ^^

----------


## عيوز برستيج

لوووووووسمحتن بناااااااااااات 

_مطلوووووووب_ 

*"جلاااااااااااابيــــــــــــهـ للعيد شغلها خفيف وناااااااعم وحلووووو باقرب فرصه بليييييز وبسعر معقووووول ومناااسب "*

----------


## نور المنصوري

> السلام عليكم 
> ابي مفارش على طاولات مال مجالس شي راقي باللون ذهبي

----------


## النجلآ

السلام عليكم

بغيت بتلات الورد الصناعيه بالوان مختلفه

اباها ضروري

----------


## صمتي لغتي

مرحبا خواتي 
اشحالكن ؟ خواتي أنا أدور الجهاز اللي يسوي استكرات الحنا اللي يبيعونها الأخوات..يعني الجهاز اللي ترسمين الرسمه وهو يفرغها...يمكن يسمونها الألة الطابعة لعمل رسومات الحنا...

----------


## hamda.liwaa

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


خواتي منو التاجره الي وفرت سي دي المدربه البريطانيه دافينا او دفينا

بليز كانت بتبيع السي دي ب 200


ابغيها ظروري

----------


## نهر الحياه

هلا بالتاجرات

اتمنى وحدة توفر لي اسكارف ويوصل قبل العيد

----------


## ام توتو 20

ارقام حريم يبعون حلويات العيد 

بتي فور غريبة عي الجمل معمول كل شي 

اتمنى من بوظبي وضواحيها

----------


## M.Al Mansouri

بغيت سليفز للابتوب 

يكون حلو و ناعم و قياسه 12.1

^^

----------


## butterfly09

أخواتي التاجرات ..

أبي وحدة توفر لي قطع مع شيل للبيت كمية كبيرة أبي سعر الجملة ..

الي تقدر توفر تتواصل معي على الخاص و أبي سعر مناسب ..

----------


## رقيقة

> منو من التاجرات تقدر تطلب لي شنطة من هذا الموقع 
> 
> http://www.eluxurysin.com/
> 
> اللي تقدر اتراسلني واتقولي كم نسبة عمولتها اذا طلبت لي

----------


## فيض القمر

بغيت مفارش حلوه 

مفارش طعام ضروري

----------


## HONG

ابى شيل قطن للبيت ساده ما عليها ايي نقشه ،،
او وين اقدر آخذها من ابوظبي

----------


## sama DXB

بغيت فساتين اعراس تناسب الحوامل ،، 
و بعد جلاليب فخمه و غريبه لليله الحنا  :Smile:

----------


## ام توتو 20

ابي بسكويتات العيييييييييد 
حريم بوظبي

----------


## هذا الغلا

بنااااااااااااااااات اللي تبيع شنط لااااب توووب تراااسلني ..,

----------


## الاماره

الغاليات من التاجرات
منو منكن تفصل جلابيات دانتيل للمرابي
يالليت تتواصلون معاي على الخاص

----------


## رؤية الامارات

بنات إللي تسوي بسكويت عليه الصور أو تعرف حد يسويه تراسلني ضروووووووووووووووري[LEFT][/LEFT]

----------


## لُجَين

بنات السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بليييز بغيت التاجره الي مسويه مثل هذي العباه و غيرها 


ياااريت تطرشون لي اسمها على الخاص(((( لاني احتمال ما ادخل هذا الموضوع )))


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## أوراق خريفية

مرحبا 

ابي اسأل اذا في احد عنده طقم الفوط
مال السبوح مع الاسعار
يعني الروب والفوطه مالت الشعر
والشبشب بس ابي شغل دلع 
يعني شي يديد وناعم والروب 
مابي بأكمام 

وسلامتكم

----------


## احساسي معك

مرحبا بغيت انبولات اكرينال وفيتامينات INVERSION

ياريت الي توفرها تبلغني

----------


## هديل المشاعر

> مساء الخييييييييير
> 
> حبيباتي التاجراات ابي وحده توفرلي هالمنتج الطبيعي الاكثر من رائع
> 
> رشه ترش على الجسم تعمل على اذاله الشعر خلاث ثلاث الى 4 دقائق
> 
> ها المنتج متوفر بس في مكانين 
> 
> (سيريلانكا و الكويت)
> ...


و انا بعد ابي منه 

يا ليت اللي عندها او تقدر توفره تراسلني

او حتى لو تعرف اسمه ممكن ترسل لي اسمه و انا بدور احد اييبه لي من برع

----------


## mis-crochet

> مرحبا خواتي 
> اشحالكن ؟ خواتي أنا أدور الجهاز اللي يسوي استكرات الحنا اللي يبيعونها الأخوات..يعني الجهاز اللي ترسمين الرسمه وهو يفرغها...يمكن يسمونها الألة الطابعة لعمل رسومات الحنا...


انا بعد وياليت الصور مع الاسعار...

----------


## نجمه حايره

السلام عليكم

تاااجرااات اللي تبيع شيل البيت اللي تكون حلوه و بخمس او سبع دراهم

دزولي الصور او الرابط عالخااص

----------


## . دهن العود .

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الياسيه20


آبى نفس الي فرقبة شوووووجي ^^

و آنا بختآآآآآآآر الكلآآآآآآآآآم 

منو تقدر تسووويلي بليييييييييييييز



آحم أنا بعد أبا =(*

----------


## (توته)

خواتي طلبي غريب شوي ... بغيت شتلات زينه وورود اشكال وانواع مختلفة ..منو تقدر توفرلي ؟؟

----------


## فيض القمر

بغيت مفارش الطعام بأشكال حلووووووووووه

----------


## الاماره

منو تفصل جلابيات دانتيل
ردوا علي بالخاص
لاني على ويه ولادة

----------


## سيد العذارى

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صمتي لغتي 
مرحبا خواتي 
اشحالكن ؟ خواتي أنا أدور الجهاز اللي يسوي استكرات الحنا اللي يبيعونها الأخوات..يعني الجهاز اللي ترسمين الرسمه وهو يفرغها...يمكن يسمونها الألة الطابعة لعمل رسومات الحنا...

----------


## هذا الغلا

بنات اللي تبيع مرية والطاسة والمرتعشة بليز تراسلني 

واللي تعرف مين اللي تبيع طرشلي رابط موضوعها 

وشكرا

----------


## asoola55

بنات بليز منو ممكن يوفرلي ميني كب كيك للعيد
وممكن توصل منطقة حتا
بليز ردوا علي ضروري
عالخاص

----------


## حلوهـ و كيوت

السلام عليكم 

بناااات بغيت اسألكم عن العلب الشفافه اللي يحطون فيهم الكيك في المحلاات

بلييييز اللي عندها تطرشلي ع الخاص

و السموحه ^^

----------


## الهوامير

بنات الفزعه اريد كريم اولاي بالتوت البري للتبيض اللي يقدر ايوفرلي اياه بعطيه زياده حقه 50 درهم واريده اللي غطاته سوده من النوع القديم راسلوني على الخاص اللي يقدر

----------


## بنــت الـعـين

السلام عليكم
خواتي اريد حلى العلب البلاستيكية للعيد
اللي تقدر اتوفر لي طلبية للعيد تراسلني على الخاص 
ضروري فديتكن

----------


## PINK ! HEART

السلام عليكم بغيت كفرات واكسسوارات iPhone 4g بلييز الي عندها تراسلني علي الخاص اباهن قبل العيد ..

----------


## نجمه حايره

وقاياات بسيطه بس حلوه = شيل البيت

بس بسعر معقوول

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

وينكم تاجرات ابغي شيل بين لندني الي تكون يابسه شوي مب شفافه 

وييييييينكم ضرووري 

ابغي محنيه للعيد اهئ اهئ

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

ابغي كمية اكواب البسكويت و المعالق الشكولاته

----------


## نسيم الأمل

ابغي زيت للشعر مجرب من قبل التاجره يعني شافت نتايجه ع اهلها او ع نفسها

ابغي يغلظ الشعر ينبت شعر يديد ما يهمني الطول او النعومه

و ياريت ما يكون سعره غاالي يعني ماباه فوق 150 ><

----------


## بنــت الـعـين

السلام عليكم
خواتي اريد حلى العلب البلاستيكية للعيد
يعني مش علب يكون فيه سويت 
اللي تقدر اتوفر لي طلبية للعيد تراسلني على الخاص 
ضروري فديتكن

----------


## أم دعيج

*لو سمحتوا أبا ملابس داخليه شفافة بالكامل
أو بس ستيان شفاف بالكاااااااااااااااااااامل قياس 32
*

----------


## ذهبيه

بناات ابا بودره من ماركه BN

----------


## شموخي سيوفي

*سلاااااام

امم منو من التاجرات تبيع سكارفااات اي نوع بس اللي ادور عليه سكارفات ماركات . ياليت حد تقولي من وين اقدر القى ؟

و بعد ابغي اسااور حق العيد او للسكوول ضروووري*

----------


## red apple

*تآآجرآآآآآت المنتدى ^^*

*بلييييييييييز الي تقدر توفرلي أي شنطة من الشنط ترآسلني !!* 




**

*

*

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

اول طلب :

اساور هرمس 


ثاني طلب ابا الي ف ررقبة شوجي 




انتظر الرد

----------


## الياسيه20

ابا نفس اللي ف رقبة شووجي 
والكلام انا اختاره...

----------


## فيض القمر

ابغي ضاغط سمول للكرش والارداف

----------


## نم نم مي

> مطلوب هالجلابية بليييييييييييييييز بنات وباي لون كانت وتكون من عند نفس المصممة لو سمحتوا والسموحه من اختي صاحبة الصورة


ابغي شراتها ااااا

----------


## غموض

بنات منو تروم توفر لي نظارات lv رجالية اصلية 





ظروررررري قبل العيد اذا ممكن  :Frown:

----------


## فجيره

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله

خواتي

ابي كونسيلر للهالات السودا تحت العيون وابي الكونسيلر يكون بدرجه اغمق من الفاونديشن اللي بشريه من عندها وانا محتاجه مجموعه من الاكريمات والمكياج واهم شي عندي كونسيلر وابيه شوي غامج بدرجتين من لون بشرتي 

لون بشرتي فاتحه بس الهالات مخربه . ^^ 

الخاص الله لا هانكم

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

ابى المكنسه العجيبه ... بليززززز وتكون التاجره من راك عسب اشلها اليوم والدفع بعد العيد


اللي واثقه تراسلني

----------


## ايووومه

السلام عليكم

بغيت وحدة تعرف احد يبيع ارقام سيارات
ثناائي ثلاثي رباعي من رقمين

بس اقل عن سعر اللي يبيعوون بالجرايد والمجلات*

----------


## ذهبيه

منو يبيع مكياج بن ناي ؟؟

----------


## red apple

*بنآآآآت 

آعرف وحدة من الكويت تبيع شريط الفون 
الي في توقيعي ^^ 

الي تقدر تتعآآمل معآها ترآآسلني بلييييييز 

لان في وآآآيد بنآآآت في المنتدى يبووون ^^*

----------


## اسومة الحلوة

ابي حبوب سبيرتوم للتخسيس و بسعر معقول

----------


## وصووفه

ابغي نعال بربري قياس 40 ابليييييييييييييييييييز ابسرعه

----------


## (توته)

خواتي بغيت كفرات بلاكبيري بولد 97٠00 بس ماريد اللي بالشوارفسكي والفصوص

----------


## ام خان

خواتي منو تقدر تيبلي ساعه من موقع أمريكي 
أنا عندي الشكل اللي أباه والرابط مالها بس أبى وحده تعرف تعاملات هـ النوعيه من المواقع 
وما بنختلف فـ العمولة ان شاء الله

----------


## أحلام الماسة

السلام عليكم

خواتي..الي عندها ستكرات حنا أشكال حلوة اطرش لي الديزاينات على الخاص الله لا هانكم مع الاسعار

----------


## لُجَين

ابي شيل بيت تكون فخمه و حلوووه وااايد

و ياااريت تكون الوانها ساده 


وو ابغي سعرها يكون زين

----------


## حووورتي

منو عنده المشد الأندونيسي؟؟

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

ابي مثل هذا المليكان التاجره كوين فاشن تبيعه بس ما حصلته الي تقدر توفره لي بسرعه تراسلني على الخاص مع السعر وصورة المليكان لو سمحتم

----------


## قلوب العذارى

خواتي أنا أدور الجهاز اللي يسوي استكرات الحنا اللي يبيعونها الأخوات..يعني الجهاز اللي ترسمين الرسمه وهو يفرغها...يمكن يسمونها الألة الطابعة لعمل رسومات الحنا

----------


## الود4

مطلوب تصميم لوقو

----------


## .همس الشفايف

ابا العاب للمتزوجين 
واللصقات اللي تنحط ع الجسم والقلوسات اللي لها طعم 
وثااانكس يااحلويين

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

> مين تقدر توفر لي بوكسات الشفافه باحجام مختلفه نفس اللي بالصورة 
> [IMG]http://************/images/m8s8nlgs622d8q184hd.jpg[/IMG]


نفس الطلب انا ابي بعد

يا ريت تراسلني الي عندها[/QUOTE]

انا بعد اباا وكمية كبيرة +سعر حلوو

----------


## حصر الحلا 87

مرحبا انا قبل طلبت اكثر من ثلاث مرات من تاجره وماشاء الله عليها التعامل معاها روعه 
كنت اتواصل معاها باسم اميرة الحلوات بس للاسف الايميل انقطع 

المهم بغيت منظم الشنط الحجم الكبير والصغير بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز 

الخاص اذا ماعليكم امر لاني مابراجع هنيه لاني ما ادخل وايد 
وشكرااا

----------


## nuara111

خواتي التاجرات أبغي اساور ماركات
ملاحظة ..ما ابا ماركة guess^^

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

ابغي سمنة شغل بيت

----------


## مكيااجي

السلام عليكم

ابى الله يعزكم نعال mbt الي يلبس منه محمد بن زايد ابى الون اسود قياس 39 رجالي

منو تقدر توفر لي ياه وباقل سعر

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا سماط للعيد
وتكون التاجرة من عيمان او الشارقة او ام القيوين عسب أمر اشله^^

----------


## kash5ah_girl

نظارة ماركة بسعر حلوووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## اصايل الشامسي

:12 (1):  :12 (1):  :12 (1): خواتيي بغيت شيلة سادة + شنطة الثنويه ضرووووووووووووووووري

----------


## غرنوقة البدو

خواتي أبى هــ الساعه 

أنا لقيتها فـ موقع أمريكي 
فـ اللي تقدر تيبلي اياها تراسلني ع الخاص =)

----------


## عالية الغالية

> خواتي أبى هــ الساعه 
> 
> أنا لقيتها فـ موقع أمريكي 
> فـ اللي تقدر تيبلي اياها تراسلني ع الخاص =)


وانا بعد ^.^

----------


## عمةالدلع

بليز بليز
بغيت التاجرة الي تبيع اضاءات رومنسية 
بغيت البروجكتر الي يعكس تأثيرات الموج والي بنفس الوقت سماعات
عسب توصلينه ب لاب توب وتسمعين أمواج البحر
راسلوني عالخاص
بالتوفيق

----------


## أحلام الماسة

خواتي منو عندها هالأبجورة



أو هذي

----------


## silent tear

بنااااااااااات ابااااااا ليقنقزات فسفووورية ضرووووري اباها تووصلني عقب العيد باسبووع

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

خواتي بغيت بلاك بيري من دووون كاميرا ؟؟؟؟؟؟

اي تاجره اتبيعه ومب مستخدم لاني ابيهه هديه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظظظظظظ

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا مفرش عرايس للعيد
يكوووووووووون حلو واااااااايد بس مب ضو ..يعني مب سعر خرافي!!

----------


## احتاجك..

> أبا سماط للعيد
> وتكون التاجرة من عيمان او الشارقة او ام القيوين عسب أمر اشله^^

----------


## $العنود$

> خواتي منو عندها هالأبجورة


انا بعد ابى شراتها او الي تعرف وين تنباع فدبي او الشارجه حتى لو بعيمان او منو من التاجرات تبيعها

----------


## أم ذيبان

السلام عليكم
بغيت كتكات وردي أي تاجرة تبيعه أو تعرف وين ممكن أحصله أو أطلبه لاتبخل علينا

----------


## لمسة إبداع

بنات بغيت جهاز لشد الصدر ويكون مضمون ومجرب

او اللي تقدر توفرلي شرات الجهاز الموجود بهالموضوع بكون شاكره لها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=775804

----------


## الهفآيف}-

بليز بنات اللي يعرفن لسوالف تصميم اللوقو . . ابا خدمه بسيطه منكن عندي اسأله في هالمجال اللي تكون محترفه بليز تراسلني في اقرب وقت

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

هلا بنوووتاات 

منوو توفرلي ... بنطلون رياااضه حق المدرسـهـ اللون اسوود بـــــــــيز بأسرع وقــت

----------


## لمسة إبداع

> بنات بغيت جهاز لشد الصدر ويكون مضمون ومجرب
> 
> او اللي تقدر توفرلي شرات الجهاز الموجود بهالموضوع بكون شاكره لها
> 
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=775804

----------


## متابعه

تاجرات بليزوووو منو عندها علاقات الشنط

قصدي جيه

----------


## الكروان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 

عزيزاتي التاجرات مرة شفت منتج لمزيل الشعر من لبنان 
المنتج فيه حجمين دائري الشكل لونه ابيض 
للاسف نسيت اسم التاجرو الرجاء ممن تعرفه المساعدة 
و لها جزيل الشكر 
بانتظاركم

----------


## حرم القناص

مطلوب قمصان بولو نسائيه بليز ..

----------


## MOOOM

اللي تعرف او عندها اسماء مطليه ذهب من اللي تلبس كـــــ اكسسوار بس يكون حجمها كبير 

مثل اسم فاطمه مريم ..

----------


## A & M

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

خواتي منو عندها مقاييس ملاعق واكواب .؟؟؟

اتريى الرد منكن ,, وعيدكم مبارك ^^

----------


## لمسة إبداع

بنات منو تقدر توفرلي جهاز AB Circle Pro

----------


## ام عزوزي

السلام عليكم خواتي بنتي تبي منظم الشنط الله يوفقكم

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

السلام عليكم 

مبارك عليكن العيد

اريد بطلون رياضهـ (( اسود )) بسعر حلوو

----------


## o0llvll0o

تاجرات الطلب من مواقع ؟
راسلوني بليز

----------


## نسمة عطر

ادور تاجره تبيع باقات ورد وتوصلها لمناطق ف الدوله وخارج البلاد ..

----------


## آلْمـيث

ابي زبدة الشيا الخاااام

----------


## asma2020

اريد مشقر الوجه الشفاف وعدسات حليمه بس ابا لون واحد انا من العين اباه خلال يومين اقصى شي

----------


## أم العرسان

هلا خواتي كل عام وانتم بخير وعساكم من العايدين 
بقيت جلابيات استرتج بقصات غريبه للبيت وابقي قمصان نوم دلع بس بمقاسات كبيييييره

----------


## هدى يوسف

أريد تاجره توفلي شغلات من الخارج ضروري

----------


## هدى يوسف

> منو من التاجرات تقدر تطلب لي شنطة من موهذا الموقع 
> 
> http://www.eluxurysin.com/
> 
> اللي تقدر اتراسلني واتقولي كم نسبة عمولتها اذا طلبت لي


انا انا بعد

----------


## فن وإبداع

بغيت منظم الشنطه بالشكلين الموجودين بالمنتدى حد يقدر يوفره لي؟

----------


## حرم القناص

بغيت كريم ماجيك للتبيض و قمصان بولوووووووووو ضروروي ..

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

مرحبا ابي منظم الاكسسوارات مثل الصور الثلاثه مين تقدر توفرهم نفسهم لو سمحتوا








وابي مقسم الادراج مثل الصوره




ما ابي اشياء ثانيه شبيهه ابي فقط الي بالصوره نفس الشكل ياليت اذا في حد من التاجرات يبيعهم يراسلني على الخاص

----------


## *ورد الخزامى*

الله يجزاكم خير .. أبي وحده تبيع شغلات تجميليه للعرايس .ز بليز ابي اشياء وايـد .. يعني تعرف تزهب مب منتج او اثنين  :Frown:

----------


## ***دهن العود***

وانا ابغي نفس طلب اللي فوقي
ومن من التاجرات اللي تبيع جلابيات دانتيل للبيت وتطقم البنوتة

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا عباة السمكة^^

وياريت التاجرة تكون من عيمان او الشارقة عسب اطرشلها القياس لان ما اعرف آخذ قياسات><

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

> خواتي بغيت بلاك بيري من دووون كاميرا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> اي تاجره اتبيعه ومب مستخدم لاني ابيهه هديه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظظظظظظ

----------


## براء

السلام عليكم 

اطلب شنطه حجمها مناسب لأمي علشان تحط فيها قرآن

----------


## آلْمـيث

ابي زبدة الشيا الخاااام

----------


## *ورد الخزامى*

اي تاجره تطلب من موقع أمازوووون .. وياليت رابط التاجره ام عبد الله لاني ضيعت رابطها وابيه ضرووووري

----------


## عيوز بيتها

هلا

بغيت اطلب من التاجرات

شنط للمدرسه على ظهر



لخواتي

وحده في الاعداديه


والثانيه فالثانويه



واتمنى اللي عندها تخبرني


واللي تبيع اشيا تخص الاسكول تخبرني

----------


## دلع شرجاويه

السلام عليكم ..

بغيت جهاز تثبيت الكرستال بس ..مب ع الملابس بس .. اللي اقدر اثبت فيه ع الاشيا ال2 .. 
اللي تتقدر توفرلي اياه ..تطرشلي رساله ^^ 

انا بصراحه لمحته ف توقيع وحده .. بس مادري اي تاجره !! 

والسموحه ..

----------


## مريم ad

,
,

بغيت ملف التآجره عبويـه اذا ماعليكن آمر  :Smile:

----------


## لمسة إبداع

> بنات منو تقدر توفرلي جهاز AB Circle Pro
> 
> أو
> 
> جهــاز فعال لشد الصدر

----------


## الهيامي

ابي اطقم شنط سفر ضرووووووري

----------


## أوراق خريفية

أبي بجامات شرات الصور وبأسعااار منااااسبة

----------


## نجمه حايره

مهم مهم مهم جدا جدا 

تاجرااات اللي تقدر توفر لي منتج من الكويت او سيريلنكا تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## نجمه حايره

ابي مجموعه طقم شنط السفر والا الزهبه بسعر معقوول

اللي تقدر تراسلني عالخاص ^^

----------


## ورده نرجس

ضروووووووووووري ,, كريم تبييض مضموووووووووون يصفي ويبيض ويخوز البقع ,,

ضرووووووووووووووري ,, وايد اعاني من ويهي واللي بتساعدني يزاها الله الف خييير ,,

بس الخلطه اتكووووووووووون مجربه ومضموووووووووونه الله يخليكم .. :Frown:

----------


## A2K

> ضروووووووووووري ,, كريم تبييض مضموووووووووون يصفي ويبيض ويخوز البقع ,,
> 
> ضرووووووووووووووري ,, وايد اعاني من ويهي واللي بتساعدني يزاها الله الف خييير ,,
> 
> بس الخلطه اتكووووووووووون مجربه ومضموووووووووونه الله يخليكم ..


نفس الطلب ,,  :Smile:  ساعدووووووني ,,

----------


## عيوز بيتها

هلا

بغيت اطلب من التاجرات

شنط للمدرسه على ظهر



لخواتي

وحده في الاعداديه


والثانيه فالثانويه



واتمنى اللي عندها تخبرني

----------


## تفاحه حمره

ابي استكرات الاي شدو الجاهزه

----------


## آلْمـيث

ابا زيدة الشيا الخاااام

----------


## ام عبيد_87

امنو اتبيع تنكري و اقنعه حلوه
وابا التنكري كامل مع ملحقاته
وفسساتين استرج
بليز لا اطنشوني

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

مراحب 

أبغي تاجره تصمم لي بطايق لعرس أخوي تكون خبره هي عليها فقط التصميم وأنا بطبعهم فالمطبعه مقابل رصيد ولو عيبني شغلها بخليها تصمملي كروت لدعوه للعزايم وأوراق لتوزيعات وراح أطرشلها المبلغ عالانصاري وشكرا

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

أبغي هاي و و

----------


## A & M

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

بغيت كفرات ملونه نوعيه ربر لفون E72 و N97

الي تقدر توفر لي تراسلني ,, وبالتوفيق لكن ^^

----------


## 8نوف8

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مباركن عيدكم

تاجرات العدسات التجميلية

ماعليكن أمر .. ممكن تطرشون لي رابط لمواضيع العدسات

أبا عدسات مميزة وحلوة .. أنا أحب لون Gray


 :Big Grin:

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

ابا اكواب البسكوت ويا المعالق و معالق الشكولاتة 
ابا كمية

----------


## أم المزيونه33

أدور جهاز ينحظ على دبات ماي زلال يقرأ قران على الماي 

أرجوكم اللي تحصله تقولي

----------


## ام سلطاني

الغاليات ابغي بوكسات للكب كيك للي عندها تتواصل وياي

----------


## the_queen323

بنات انا بعد ابى بلاك بيري بدون كيمرا يكون يديد فديتكن

----------


## احتاجك..

> أبا عباة السمكة^^
> 
> وياريت التاجرة تكون من عيمان او الشارقة عسب اطرشلها القياس لان ما اعرف آخذ قياسات><

----------


## لمسة إبداع

> بنات منو تقدر توفرلي جهاز AB Circle pre
> 
> وبعد منو تقدر توفرلي جهاز لشد الصدر بدون تكبير مثل جهاز البرا

----------


## عيناااوية

بنات منو عندها ستكرات الحنا ممكن تطوس لي ع الخاص صور

----------


## أوراق خريفية

ابي توزيعات للمواليد بس بأسعااار مناسبة
منو تقدر تسويلي؟؟

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

منو تقدر توفر لي حامل المكانس ضروري فديتكن ويكون اصلي

----------


## عسولة99

لو سمحت بنات بغيت ساعات رجالية ،، السعر من 500 الى 1500

بغيتهن ماركات باسرع وقت ممكن

بليز ردن عليه بالخااااص

----------


## فيض المشاعر

بنات منو تقدر اتوفرلي شنط سبونج بوب مال الضهر و الي بتواير

----------


## EYES

حبيباتي التاجرات بغيت قمصان طويله للسفر 

منو منكن اتروم اتوفرلي

لانه ما بقى شي حق السفر

----------


## جوري 2

ابغي شناط باسعار معقوله بسرعه ياتاجرات

----------


## بنت توطين

بنات ابى وحده تعلم مكياج 
في مدينه العين 
واتي لين البيت 
فاللي تعرف اطرشلي رقمها 

ويكون سعرها حلووو ودوره ما اطول عن اسبوع ونص

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

بغيت نقاب مطاط من كم طبقه كنت ماخذه مرتين من تاجره في راس الخيمة ونسيت اسمها

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

حبوبياتي اخبااركـم .. ؟؟ 

بيجامات اطفال

بدلهـ اطفال كامله مآآركـهـ 

واحذيه اطفال ..

وبنطلون اسود للرياضهـ في المدرسه

----------


## shyo0o5yha

*ابااا استكراات جدراان* 














.

----------


## العز ساسي

سلااااااام... بنات منو تقدر توفرلي اوراق طابعة لكمرة canon SELPHY ES1

----------


## HONG

منظم الشنط او علاقه الشنط 
اللي عندها تراسلني

----------


## نادية الزعابي

السلام عليكم خواتي
ابا لانجري اقياسات كبيره لارج وكس لارج مابي قياسات كبيره وابي كروسيه قياس كبير بعد وجلابيات حركات مب رسميات يعني حركات استرتشات وخامات مداخله وقصار وطوال بليز اللي عندهات اطرشلي

----------


## فرفورة العين

كفرات اللاب توب ماركة Built 
مثل اللي موجوده في هالموقع >>> http://www.builtny.com/laptops-main-cat.html

----------


## غلاااا زااايد

هلا بغيت قماط حق بنات بس راقي وحلوه ودانتيل من اي تاجرة

----------


## هدى يوسف

تاجرات الي يطلب شغلات من أمريكا ممكن تراسلوني

----------


## سهاوي

تاجرات
منو يبيع شنط ماركه ويديييده
لو مستعمله..!

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

صباح النور

ابا بوك قوتشي ماركة اصلي وبسعر حلوو

----------


## كيفي اماراتية؟؟

هلا خوااااااااااتي التاجرات

بغيت ملابس اطفال ولادي عمر 8 شهور

و ملابس ولادي عمر 7 سنواااااااااات

----------


## عذآبي

هلا خواتي
بغيت استيكرات لموبايل x6
رسومات او ماركات

----------


## HONG

> منظم الشنط او علاقه الشنط 
> اللي عندها تراسلني


.............................

----------


## LaurenChic

منو من التاجرات الي تقدر توفر لي اغراض من النت من امريكا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و ياريت التاجرة اتكون من الإمارات

و شكرا ً

----------


## ريم الاميري

اريد مدرسه أتيني البيت بليز لمرحلة الابتدائيه في راس الخيمه

----------


## fifi_girl

خواتي منو تقدر تطلبلي من موقع فكتوريا سيكرت  :Smile: 
وبعد مواقع ثانية  :Smile:

----------


## um.joory

مطلوب 
فايلات ماركات اصلية 100% 

و
شنطة للميك آب صغير ماركة اصلية 100%

الي عندها تراسلني على الخاص بالصور و الاسعار ضروري اباه وانا جاده

----------


## نـور

ابا منظم الشنط

ومنظم الدروج 

وكل النظمات الزينه

بشرط التاجره الي تحس انها غاليه لاتقرب صوبي لاني بلاقي الارخص

----------


## حياتي معاه بس

> بغيت مفارش الطعام بأشكال حلووووووووووه

----------


## shamsa8

مرحبا خواتي بغيت مشد الي ايي كامل من الصدر الى الركب 
وتسلمون

----------


## LaurenChic

> منو من التاجرات الي تقدر توفر لي اغراض من النت من امريكا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> و ياريت التاجرة اتكون من الإمارات
> 
> و شكرا ً

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

> صباح النور
> 
> ابا بوك قوتشي ماركة اصلي وبسعر حلوو

----------


## * أم علي *

بنات منو التاجرة الي اتسوي هالعباة ...

----------


## * أم علي *

هاي صورة اوضح بلييز الي تعرف منو التاجرة الي تسويها اتخبرني

----------


## اام زاايد

ابا كفرات سرير قياس 240 وفوق 
وانا شفتها قبل موجوده بالمول بس ماذكر الذهبي او البرونزي بس الي اذكره انه من التاجره موز او الموز او الموزانه ماذكر بالضبط الاسم قريب من الاسماء هذه بس رجعت مره ثانيه ماحصلت الموضوع ياليت تساعدوني

----------


## um.joory

*فايل ماركات اصليه 100%
+
شنطة صغيرة لحفظ الميك اب

مثل : لويس فيتون - بربري - غوتشي ........... الخ اي ماركة اصليه 100000000% ^_^

الي عندها تراسلني على الخااااااااااااص بالصور و الاسعار*

----------


## وين انت ؟

ابا جنطه سبونج بوب للمدرسه لبنات الثانويه العدد 2 وبسعر معقول 
اللي عندها طلبي تتواصل معاي

----------


## الـبارونه

فستان حمل مقاس اكس لارج او 18

----------


## مريم ad

.
.


هلآ خوآتي

اذا ماعليكن امر منو تروم توفرلي هالشنطتين بس بسعر معقول 

ابا اللون الوردي





وهاي نفس اللون بني

----------


## عيناااوية

بنات بغيت اسوي معمول بغيت قوالب المعمول الي بالخشب الي تشكل المعمول الي عندها تخبرني ع الخاص مع الصور بليز

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

ابغي تاجرة تعطي دورة دخون عن طريق المسن

----------


## ام عبدالله...

بغيت زيت للشعر مضممممون وموووثوق بليييز ؟؟؟؟؟

من فترة قريت عن و حدة اتيبه من حرمة باكسانية بس ما اعرف منو التاجرة؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت توطين

ابى وحده تعلمني اتمكيج+من مدينه العين+اتيني لين البيت+سعرها حلوو

----------


## ام حمد123

بصراحه اباوحده اتوفرلي جلابيات 
نص كوم وا بدون كم

----------


## فراشة عسل

بنااااااااااااااااااااااات شحالكم


ممكن رابط موضوع العضوه الي تبيع ليقنز الاسترج الالوان (قطع مشجره)

----------


## أم سالمَ

منو يبيع مثل هالجوتيَ ، او وين يبيعونهَ ،!!

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

بنات فديتكم في تاجره تسوي
توزيعات على شكل بسكوت باشكال متنوعه وملونه

بلييييز بنات بغيتها ضروري

^^

----------


## أمورة

اجدد النداااااااء


بلييييييز منو بتوفرهن لي؟؟؟

ابا عدسات لونهن فاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتح فاتح

مب اللي في السوق  :Frown:  





> نداء للتاجرات
> 
> 
> 
> منو تقدر توفر لي عدسات تجميليه (مع باور/نظر) لون رمادي فااااااااااااااااتح (المايل للابيض)  
> او ازرق فااااااااااااااتح 
> 
> ابا افتح درجات ممكنه مع باور  
> نفس هالدرجات فااااااااااااااااااتحه

----------


## أحلى حبوبة

بغيت اعرف اي تاجرة تروم تييب لي بضاعة من فكتوريا سيكرت من الموقع نفسه؟؟

----------


## عنود الصييد

من فترة شفت موضوع عن تاجره تبيع مفارش فخمه لسرير من تصميمها بس مب مذكره نك نيمها واسعارها 3500 

يلي تعرف منو هي تاجره تخبرني بليييز

----------


## عيناااوية

بغيت قوالب الخشب للمعمول الي تحطين فيه المعمول وعقب تشكلينه

----------


## ام مزونه

بنات فديتكم بغيت توقيع يكون حلو ومميز 

شيء راقي ومختلف عن اللي موجود

----------


## أم كتكوت

السلام عليكم 
من منكن تستطيع ان توفر لي قلم التاتو للحواجب والجسم؟ 
تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## جريئة

خواتي ...

ابي تاجرة ... تسوي قلادات بالأسماء ... بس ما اباه ذهب ؟ ابا نقش عادي ...

شفت مواضيع الاحلام الملونة بس مالها كله ذهب

اني ابيه عادي ... ان شا الله فهمتوا عليي ... انتظركم

----------


## راعية البورش*

أهلييييييين أرجوووكم بنات وتاجرات أبغي فستان فخممممم لبنوته 10سنوات لعرس أخوها يكون فخم جدا جدا الالوان فاتحه بليز الصور والاسعار.

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

مرحبا خواتي التاجرات 

عندي طلبين :

الاول :

بوك ماركة قوتشي ويكون بسعر حلو 

الثاني :

ابا الالة ألي تسوي استكرات الحنا


انتظر الرد على الخااااص

----------


## om hzoom

مرحبا. ابا قمصان او فساتين ماركه لبنوته عمرها سنه

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

ابا اكواب البسكوت و معالق الشكولاته ضررررروري

----------


## ~ همس ~

ماعليكم امر ابغي غشوه

----------


## حلوات الاهداب

منو تقدر توفر الاله اللي تسوي استكرات 
النقش موجود عندي بس المشكله كيف اسويهم ؟؟؟

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

لوسمحتن بنات اريد ملابس اطفال ماركـهـ لعمر اربـ4ـع سنوات 

وحبذا لو يكون الكم طويل والبناطيل جنز .. ^_^

----------


## أحلى ملك

مرحبا 

عساكم من العايدين ^___^

بغيت أستيكرات حنة بسييييييييطة وباسعار حلوة 

وابا التاجرة تكون من عجمان او الشارجة عشان امر اخذهم منها 

ما عليكم امر طرشولى رابط الموضوع مع الصور عشان اقدر اختار

وموفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله ...

----------


## LaurenChic

ابا سجادة الجيب 100 حبـــــه
ضروري اي شكل و اي لون بس يكون الحجم الكبير يعني الواحد يقدر يصلي فيه مب وايد صغييييييير >.<

----------


## عَسَلْ

مطلوب . . 

هآلشّوز آللي شفته في موضو3 وحده من آلخوآت . . 
هو بضآ3ـه كوريّه . . بليز آللي تقدر توفره آو تـ3ـرف وين ينبآ3 تخبرني 




مطلوبه هآلشنطه [ بسـ3ـر منآآسب ] . . 



آللي تروم توفرلي ترآسلني 3 آلخآص ، 
وآلسموحه

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

ابغي غطاء كنبات موجود بالسوق لكن مب قادر اسير الي تشتريه لي بعطيها عمولة حلوة 


ارجوكم الي بتساعدني تراسلني ارسل لها صورة الكنبات

----------


## şυρәя мzαjyђ

شنطٌ سبـورتٌ للسكـٌول ،!

----------


## mallak24

بنات منو تقدر تسويلي بطاقات دعوة وسايط وايميل أدعي فيها ربيعاتي لعرسي أبى شي مميز وحلو

----------


## الحلا مبتلنها

خواتي ابا شريط للي ينكتب علييه

----------


## * أم علي *

أبغــي عبي سادة بقصات 

فـي وحدة من التاجرات كانت تفصل عبي سادة بقصات 
ياريت حد يعطيني رابط ملفها الشخصي

----------


## سيد العذارى

حبايبي حد يقدر يوفر لي "مناديس" مال اول 

بلييييز ضروري

----------


## حلا بحلا

*السلام عليكم أبى علبة وحدة من بودرة التشقير الشفافة تكون بحدود 50 درهم و أبا آلة الأيسكريم وآلة السلاش و هيلاهوب نقشة الحنة إللي بـ 40 شفت وحدة تبيعه من كم يوم بهالسعر بس ضيعت موضوعها..*

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا كاميرا المراقبة..
بس اباها صغيرة وما تبين ..

وابا اكثر عن حبة ويكون السعر اوكي مب مبالغ فيه^^

ما أبا القلم.. ابا كيمرا تتركب في السقف

----------


## سيد العذارى

حبايبي من يقدر يسوي لي رساله وسايط

بس بليز الي بطرش لي عالخاص تحط لي نماذج لبعض تصاميمها


بليييييييييييز ضروري

----------


## miss.88

السلام عليكم 
خاااااااطري بسنبون بس أبي العجينه تكون طريه حتى لو خليتها لثاني يوم 

والسموحه منكم

----------


## عيناااوية

قوالب المعمول من عندها

----------


## عيوز بيتها

ابا كرفتات 


تاي

----------


## mis-crochet

> ابا الالة ألي تسوي استكرات الحنا


مي توووو... مع الاسعار والصور...

----------


## n3noo3ah

ابغي ماغريم دايت حبوب تخفيف الوزن

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا ادوات منزليه طررررررررر يعني اي شي يخص البيت...بس بحركات دلع...غطا الكلينكس او شراشف او اي شي.........

----------


## mousy

أباااا لانـــــجري شـــــرات فيــــكتوريااا سيكرت 

ضـــــرووووري 

أبغيه شرات الكوالتي مالهم و متنوع

أبغيه لعـــروس ضـــروووري

----------


## السيليه

اريد شيل سود بس الاسعر مش غاليه

----------


## ام حمدان10

ابي الاله الي تسوي استكرات الحنا

----------


## بسمة شوق

خواتي بغيت عباية اعراس فخمه وااااااايد وياريت تكون شيفون او تور وفيها شغل وحركات وفصوص ودانتيل وهالسوالف اللي عندها ياريت ما تبخل علي وتطرشلي الصور

----------


## مرايم2

> .
> .
> 
> 
> هلآ خوآتي
> 
> اذا ماعليكن امر منو تروم توفرلي هالشنطتين بس بسعر معقول 
> 
> ابا اللون الوردي
> ...


و انا بعد

----------


## لمسة إبداع

خواتي بغيت عباية اعراس فخمه وااااااايد وياريت تكون شيفون او تور وفيها شغل وحركات وفصوص ودانتيل 
+
بغييييت كريمات بارتنر لف الاصليــــــــــــه مب التقلييييد

----------


## meme_85

بنات في وحده من تاجرات تببع حلاوه كنا ناخذها قبل من سوبر ماركت ماعرف شو اسمها بس هيه دوائر وفيها لالوان بنفسجي واصفر وازرق واخظر والخ هيه من زمااااااان انقرظت من سوبرماركت وانا لمحت مره تاجره عندنا في المنتدى تبيعه ياليت لو تقرا موظوعي وا وحده عرفتها تقولي

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

ابا قمصان كويتي مميزة بس اسعار مو مبالغ فيها

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

> مرحبا خواتي التاجرات 
> 
> عندي طلبين :
> 
> الاول :
> 
> بوك ماركة قوتشي ويكون بسعر حلو 
> 
> الثاني :
> ...

----------


## احتاجك..

> ابا كاميرا المراقبة..
> بس اباها صغيرة وما تبين ..
> 
> وابا اكثر عن حبة ويكون السعر اوكي مب مبالغ فيه^^
> 
> ما أبا القلم.. ابا كيمرا تتركب في السقف


وبعد أبا عباة السمكة^^

----------


## mallak24

بنات أبى رسايل وسايط بالعربي والانكليزي دعوه لعرس

----------


## انثاويه

مرحبا بنات شحاكم الله يخليكم الي تعرف حد يبيع حلا الكاسات البلاستيكيه ياليت اطرش رقمها علي الخاص واذا في صور لشغلها بعد يكون احسن

----------


## جرح صامت

ابا وحده توفر لي فساتين فكتوريه للكبار راقيه وحلوه ولها عموله طبعا وابغي بالجمله

----------


## دلع16

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مساء الخير ..

ابي صندوق شبيه بصندوق الكنز متوسط الحجم ..
انا دورت بس مالقيت الي في بالي
وارجو من التاجره ترسلي صورة الصندوق وكم الحجم..

والي عندها توزيعات البيبي بس اشكال مابي حلويات وشكوليت..

ابي ارتبهن في الصندوق.. وياليت مع الصور

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا اله تقطيع استيكرات الحنا..

----------


## .همس الشفايف

أنا ابا مجموعة شنط للسفر 
يعني كلهم ديزاين واحد وأحجام مختلفة وبالوان زاهية وتلفت النظر
طلبية عروس 


جاااري الانتظار

----------


## مريم ad

> .
> .
> 
> 
> هلآ خوآتي
> 
> اذا ماعليكن امر منو تروم توفرلي هالشنطتين بس بسعر معقول 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## full options

ابا وصله وحده اسمها يمكن العيون >>>>>>>>>>اللي تسوي اساور

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا عباة السمكة^^

----------


## عَسَلْ

بنــــــآآت . . بليز آبآ سـآ3ــه حلوه ونسآئيه 
تكون شرآت آلـGF مثلآ < 

آفضل آنهآ تكون سبورت . . ومب مشكله لو 3ـآديّه بس تكون سمبل 
ورقيقه . . 

سـ3ـرهآ مآيتجآوز آلـ 350 . ، 

+ + + + 

آلشنطه آللي في توقيـ3ـي . . 

آللي 3ـندهآ ترآسلني 3 آلخآص بليز . .  :Smile: 

وآلسموحهَ ،

----------


## shoso

بغيت نعول قياس 36 او 37 يداد

----------


## البحرغدار

منو التاجره اللي اتبيع شباصات الشعر ع شكل فيونكه بالكريستال سوت عليهن سيل اب60 درهم اياها ضروووري

----------


## مريم ad

.
.

بغيت فايل تآجره اسمه Lamash شي جي اتوقع 
بس مايظهرلي  :Frown:

----------


## قايده الغزلان

ابا لانجري تنكري العروسة وابا رومانسيات واشياء دلع يعني للمتزوجات طبعا وابا الرش اللي يرشونه عالريل وتعطي لمعة حلوة

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

ابى المكنسه العجيبه بشرط الثقه اني بدفع أول الشهر ..

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

مرحبا خواتي التاجرات 

عندي طلبين :

الاول :

بوك ماركة قوتشي ويكون بسعر حلو 

الثاني :

ابا الالة ألي تسوي استكرات الحنا


انتظر الرد على الخااااص

----------


## 3solah

ضروووري ضروووري اذا شي تاجرة من راااس الخيمة متوفر عندها لصقات الاي شدووو تراسلني في اسرع فرصه ممكنه

----------


## Miss Dior}

الغاليات ابغي اي بااااد 



بسعر حلوو

----------


## مريم ad

> ضروووري ضروووري اذا شي تاجرة من راااس الخيمة متوفر عندها لصقات الاي شدووو تراسلني في اسرع فرصه ممكنه




اليوم كان فبـآلي هالشي وادوره  :Smile: 
وانا بعد

----------


## غلا F

خواتى منو عندها جلابيات حلوه تنفع للعيد وراقيه بس اباها بقصه للحوامل .. وسعرها معقول 


خواتي بس ابا قصات تنفع للحوامل .. والموديل يكون راقي


واكون شاكره

----------


## أم أمون

السلام عليكم 
ممكن خدمه 
ابا حد يسوي لي صور اعلانات عن بضاعتي نفس هالمثال 

http://umamoon.com/images/products/il457210.gif




ابا اعرف كم بيكلف الاعلان ؟
لاني ابا اسوي 60 صوره (( 60 اعلان بنفس الطريقه واحسن بعد ))
الاعلان الواحد كم يكلف

الاعلان بيكون فيه صور الساعه ورقمها ومواصفاتها 
وبيكون فيه اسم موقعي وايميلي 

انتظر ردكم 
جزاكم الله خير

----------


## طيفج يلازمني

> تاجرات الطلب من مواقع ؟
> راسلوني بليز


مييي تووو

----------


## قايده الغزلان

> ابا الالة ألي تسوي استكرات الحنا


انا بعد ابا

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

بليززززززززز بنات اللي تقدر توفر لي نفسه ^^

----------


## FoOo

ابا لصقات الاي شدوو

----------


## MaZyo0onT-AD

[QUOTE=عَسَلْ;25227770]مطلوب . . 

هآلشّوز آللي شفته في موضو3 وحده من آلخوآت . . 
هو بضآ3ـه كوريّه . . بليز آللي تقدر توفره آو تـ3ـرف وين ينبآ3 تخبرني 




i waaaaant plzzz

بناااات ابا شيل قطن الوان فااااقعه... ممممممم كيف افهمكم القطعه تييج نعيييييمه يعني تنلبس سكاااارف 
نفس ملمس الحجاااباااات نفس الكشميري بس مب صوووف ابااااه نعييييييييييييييييم

----------


## بثـينه

بغيت جيم بوي ... بسعر معقول 


نفس هالشكل ..




____________


بغيت جلابيات ولاده خفيفه وناعمه .. مقاس سمول - ميديام ..


يا ليت اللي عندها تراسلني بالصور والأسعار دايركت ..

----------


## الهفآيف}-

بغيت جواتي سبورتيه لبنات الثنويه + شنط سبورتيه لبنات الثنويه

وبغيت الطابعه اللي تسوي استيكرات الحنا . . اللي تفرغ الرسمه . .

في اسرع وقت بلييييييز

----------


## Ms.3wash

الي تبيع ستيكرات التاتوو .. واشكال حلووة 

والي تبيع بوتات حلوة وحبذا لو كانت بألوان .. أو شوزات تنفع لبنات الكولج وجي 

بليييييز سريع سريع .. الكلية بتبداااا هههههههههه

----------


## أحلى ملك

السلام عليكم والرحمة

بغيت ماسك الكولاجين الذهبى للوجه والعين بالجملة 

أبا 10 حبات من كل نوع 

اللى هو يكون رخو مثل الجيلى 

أكيد عرفتوه ^__*

وفديتكم اللى تراسلنى بالصور مع السعر وتكون البضاعة جاهزة عندها لانى اباها باسرع وقت ممكن

وبحولها الفلوس قبل واطرشلى علي الامبوست لانى اباها بسرررررررررعة 

أترياكن حبيباتى علي الخاص

----------


## ***دهن العود***

هلاا 
خواتي بغيت استكرات لاب توب

----------


## كعبيه كيوت

مرحبااااا فديتكم 

انا طلبي وااااااااايد مكرر بس بليز ابى رد باسرع وقت ابى جلابات خفيفه بدانتيل بدون دانتيل اي شي اللي عندها ترد علي اترياها

وطلبي الثاني ابى وحده تسويلي عبايه ولا اروع عسب بعد الولاده ان شا الله 

والثالث والاخير ابى شوزات حلوه ومسطحه

----------


## درب الوله

فديتكم اللي عندها توزيعات من امريكا متوفره عندها وتروم تطرشهم لي هاليومين تراسلني بسررررررررعه..

----------


## هيا بوظبي

يا ليت لو وحدة تعرف من وين أقدر أشتري زيت بول الناقة

محتايتنه ومب عارفة من وين أييبه وعيزت وأنا أدوّر وأسأل

فبليز عزيزاتي اللي تقدر توفره لي أو تدلني من وين أقدر أشتريه في بوظبي بتكون مشكوووووووووووورة

----------


## السفيرة20

السلاااااااام عليكم

هلااااااااااااااااا عزيزاتي............بغييت كفر أبيض ناعم وقطني ومعاه اكسسوارات

الله يسلمكم......

----------


## مريم ad

> .
> .
> 
> بغيت فايل تآجره اسمه Lamash شي جي اتوقع 
> بس مايظهرلي

----------


## احتاجك..

بعدني ابااااااااااااااااا عباة السمكة^^

----------


## بسمة شوق

بغيت استكرات الحناء الماركات الكبيره

----------


## أحلى بنوتة99

مرحبآآآآآآآ


ابا شنطه لاب كششخه وشكلها غريب

واستيكرات للاب اشكالها حللللللووووووووووه


 :Smile:

----------


## حرم القناص

ابغي كريم ماجيك للتبيض و قمصاااااان بولو

----------


## احتاجك..

لابي ما شاء الله واااااااااااااااااايد عود..
ابا شنطة حقه><

----------


## أحلى ملك

*السلام عليكم والرحمة

بغيت ماسك الكولاجين الذهبى للوجه والعين بالجملة 

أبا 10 حبات من كل نوع 

اللى هو يكون رخو مثل الجيلى 

أكيد عرفتوه ^__*

وفديتكم اللى تراسلنى بالصور مع السعر وتكون البضاعة جاهزة عندها لانى اباها باسرع وقت ممكن

وبحولها الفلوس قبل واطرشلى علي الامبوست لانى اباها بسرررررررررعة 

أترياكن حبيباتى علي الخاص*

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا اله استيكرات الحنه..

----------


## musalel

منو تقدر توفرلي شراشف اللي بلاستيك من اطرافها حق شبرية الكنج سايز وبسعر معقوول

----------


## مريم ad

.
.

منو تروم توفر لي هالشنطه بسعر معقوول

----------


## نوراسلام

مطلوب


آلة استيكرات الحناء

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

مطلوب


آلة استيكرات الحناء

----------


## مرايم2

منوتوفرها لي بسعر اقل ؟؟؟

----------


## Love My Babe

اريد اشتري ايفون ٤جي!!! منو تبيعه ..I want to buy one with a good price

----------


## الشمعة المضيئة

*مراحب*
*بنات منو تبيع قطع؟؟؟؟؟*

*أبا قطع شمواه وقطع سادة عشان اسوي بدلات بيهن* 
*يعني تنانير وبلايز وقمصان*

----------


## الشمعة المضيئة

وابا بعد سجادات الجيب اللي اين في شنط صغيرة
وتكون السجادة اللي فيه غليظة

مب نفس اللي تيبيعنها بعض البنات

انا لما رحت العمرة حصلتها بس في ابراج مكة
ودورت فالمنتدى للحين ما حصلت اللي اباها

- السجادات من ابراج مكة... الطابق الاول بعد الارضي....
- السجادة حلوة وقطنية ومب ناعمة ... غليظة شوي.. ومب نفس سجادات الجيب ... اثقل شوي....اتييج في شنطة CK أو D&G صغيرة
واااااايد حلوة وقماشها روعة........وما اذكر اسم المحل للاسف... 
..نفس هالشنطة للسجادات بس اكبر ولها سحابين واحد فيه الشنطة والثاني لو بتحطين مسبحة أو اي شىء ثاني





انزين السجادة من داخل نفس هالصورة تقريبا ( يعني السجادة غليظة مب خفيفة)

**

بس مب نفس جذيه 




اتمنى احصلهم

----------


## الهفآيف}-

بنات بغيت اعرف وين ممكن احصل جواتي الباليه بس يكونن صغار واااايد يعني لبيبي . . نيو بورن

وبغيت جواتي سبورتيه لبنات الثنويه . . وبعد شنط للمدرسه يكونن سبورت لبنات الثنويه

وبعد بغيت الآله اللي تفرغ . . حق استكرات الحنا


بلييييز في اقرب وقت

----------


## أحلى حبوبة

ماااحصلت حد يبيع نعووول على قياسي 40 او 39 امريكي =( 

خااااااااااااطري بنعاااال كشخة و حلو

----------


## بذرة غلا

بناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات... بلييييييييييييييز ساعدني


انا طرحت موضوع في قسم ساعدوني طلبت فيه لبس تنكري للكبار يعني بعمر 18 سنة وحطيت مثال عليها صورة لشخصية كرتونية لتقريب الصورة يعني....وفجأة اختفى الموضوع ومالقيته من امس وانا ادوره..... بلييييز 

اللي تعرف حد يقدر يوفر لي هاللبس من التاجرات يخبرني وانا بتواصل وياها...وبسعر مناسب لان اختي تباه ضرروري هالفترة.....



شرات هالصورة او على حجم اصغر ...مب لازم بهالحجم الضخم..

----------


## om hzoom

ابا فساتين او قمصان ماركه لنوته عمرها سنه. !!!!! ابا نعول ماركه لسايز 40

----------


## راعية البورش*

أبا فستان راقي وفخم من السعوديه لارج
وبعد لبنوته عشر سنوات

----------


## هديل المشاعر

ابي لصقات الشدو اللي يسمونها الeye majic 

ابيها تكون متوفرة عند التاجرة يعني ما انتظر الين تطلبها و يكون سعرها مناسب

لاني بطلب كمية و منوعة من الالوان

----------


## mis-crochet

ابا الالة ألي تسوي استكرات الحنا

----------


## uaq_g

مرحبا خواتي التاجرات منو تقدر توفر لي بيجامات حلوة لولدي عمره سنتين وثلاث شهور ومشكورات مقدما

----------


## فلفل أزرق

منو تقدر توفرلي القسط الهندي

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

ابا قمصان كويتي اسعار معقولة مو مبالغ فيها

----------


## مريم ad

> .
> .
> 
> منو تروم توفر لي هالشنطه بسعر معقوول

----------


## @أم عمر@

سكارفات ملونة

----------


## ummohammed

اريد اسدال الصلاة اللي يكون مع الشيلة بس واريده قطن وتكون الشيلة طويلة من الجنبين يعني ماتكون جهة طويلة وجهة قصيرة اريد الجهتين نفس الطول ويكون اللببس طويل يغطي الرجلين 
الي عندها ياريت الي عندها من التاجرات تراسلني على الخاص مع الصور وشكرا

----------


## كوين فاشن

*خبيره تجميل ( شعر + ميك اب ) متخصصه بتعديل العرايس 

وشغلها يكون حلووو و مميـــز 


( الصور + الاسعار ) على الخاص 


يفضل لو تكون من عيمان او الشارقه 


واتمنى انكم ماتبالغووون ف السعر*

----------


## Love My Babe

(بليييز أري هالمنتجات) 
١- كريم طبيب الشعر !! بليز حطولي لنك التاجرة أم حمدان26
٢- أكياس الزبالة للسيارة ؟؟
٣- الكاب الحراري لحمام الزيت؟؟

----------


## البروج

بغيت معاليق للفساتين جملة اللي تكون من فوق حديد والباقي البلاستيك الشفاف 
ياليت وحد تقدر اتوفر لي

نفس اللي بالصورة

----------


## ashash

هلا تاجراتنا

اللي عندها جهاز ترتيب أظافر اليد 

تراسلني

و السموحه

----------


## ام اية و نور

مين التاجرة يلي تبيع الاحذية البلاستيك jelly shoes

----------


## Choco0olate

مطلوب لصقات الشدو 
eye majic

----------


## كعبية

> ابا الالة ألي تسوي استكرات الحنا

----------


## Perfetto

*زبدة شيا خااام*

----------


## ilqa6wa

أنا بعد  :Smile: 

أبا

آلة استيكرات الحناء

----------


## غرنوقة البدو

خواتي بغيت كرسي لمكتب دراسي 
ويكون من اللي فيهن تواير ومب وايد كبير 
اللي تقدر توفرلي إياه بأسرع وقت تراسلني ع الخاص =)

----------


## مريم ad

,
,

ابا لصقـآت الايشدوو ألوآن هـآديه  :Smile: 
شفت عضوه تبيع كميه ب230 اتوقع .. خزنت الصفحه بس بالغلط مسحت
منوو تروم توفرلي بليييييييز

----------


## فوآغي

ابا لصقـآت الايشدو

----------


## لأجل عينه

ابا ايبوووووووووووووووود تاش

ipod touch

الجيل الرابع اليديد


4G

----------


## مريم ad

.
.

بغييييت فايل التآجره عبويه .. مسحته بالغلط 
والتآجره lamash

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

ابغي بزم ديور اصليه ديور بس لو سمحتوا

----------


## uaq_g

مرحبا منو تقدر توفر بيجامات لولدي عمره سنتين و3 شهور

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

جوارب الوضوء

----------


## أحلى ملك

> .
> .
> 
> منو تروم توفر لي هالشنطه بسعر معقوول



وأنا بعد أبا من هالشنطة لون أسود واكيد بسعر معقووووول ^___^

----------


## وردة الربيـع

منو تقدر توفرلي ها دليل الفرنسيه


http://4website.net/french-guide/



قبل انا حطيته وماعرف منو مسح ردي

^^ الله يخليكن محتاجتنه ظروري

طرشلي رساله الي تقدر تطلبه اليه

----------


## عذوورة

ابا لانجري بسعر خمسين درهم ضروري

----------


## عيناااوية

منو عندها ورق جدران بغيت ديزاينات اسود وفراشات لغرف البنات الي عندها اي شكل تراسلني بليزز

----------


## عيناااوية

قوالب المعمول منوووو تبيعه اباااااه لي عندها تخبرني

----------


## HONG

شيل بيت ساده القطعه بعشره

----------


## MAHA21

ادور ستيكرات للجدران بلون ابيض وياريت لو يكونن على شكل وروود او رسمات فكتورية كلاسيكية

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

صباح النور 

الطلب الاول 

ابا بوك ماركة قوجي اصلي وبسعر حلو 

الطلب الثاني 

ابا الة استكرات الحنا

الطلب الثالث 

ابا شرات هالنعال

----------


## برقع وردي

صباح الخير .... تاجراتنا العزيزات ادور توزيعات لعرس الي تقدر تسويلي والكميه 300 حبه ______^

----------


## دبلوماسيه.

عزيزاتي 
بغيت العضوات اللي يسون كيس وفواتير للمحل التجاري ...


ضروري سرعه ...

----------


## أم _راشــــد

مسا الخير


وصباااح الوررد



حد عنده كروم الذهبي اليديد أو الي قبله ..

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

بناااااااااااات اريد بنطلوون اسود للمدرسـهـ .. 

واريد ملابس اطفال مااركه لـ 4 سنواات ..

واريد بخوور حلووو مع اراء البناات..

----------

